# dwhee87 Driveler Thread #310..........



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

Here ya go!
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks keebs keeping us going.  Tried but copy and paste not easy on phone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Just for a moment I went billy


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry for the lag....I'm sharing y'all with a conference call....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm gonna be going Billy,,,,gonna have J get on the brake job,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Good one dw .


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Have errands to run.Wife wants her modified veggie soup for the upcoming cold weather.Need to finish my fire pit and shed roof.What did I do before I got early retirement.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Have errands to run.Wife wants her modified veggie soup for the upcoming cold weather.Need to finish my fire pit and shed roof.What did I do before I got early retirement.


H22 worked harder while he was jobless.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Have errands to run.Wife wants her modified veggie soup for the upcoming cold weather.Need to finish my fire pit and shed roof.What did I do before I got early retirement.



Well, you could always come over and help me, if you got a bunch of free time. My honey-do list for this weekend is to replace a gate post on the fence that's rotted, and prep the attic for some blown in insulation. Those AC bills this summer nearly kilt me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Have errands to run.Wife wants her modified veggie soup for the upcoming cold weather.Need to finish my fire pit and shed roof.What did I do before I got early retirement.


I wonder how it all got done too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Well, you could always come over and help me, if you got a bunch of free time. My honey-do list for this weekend is to replace a gate post on the fence that's rotted, and prep the attic for some blown in insulation. Those AC bills this summer nearly kilt me.


Those bills will keep you working


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2020)

sniff sniff . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sniff sniff . .


Snort snort


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2020)

Wife's still sick . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2020)

What's for supper ??  Don't hava clue ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2020)

I got this . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's still sick . . .


 Really????  No shot?  Doc visit????  Did you make her homemade cheekun soup???


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Well, you could always come over and help me, if you got a bunch of free time. My honey-do list for this weekend is to replace a gate post on the fence that's rotted, and prep the attic for some blown in insulation. Those AC bills this summer nearly kilt me.


Depends on where you stay at.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I wonder how it all got done too


The good news is my local kroger has boston butt on sale for .88 per pound.I finished filling the freezer today.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's still sick . . .


Sorry to hear  that.Maybe she needs a better caregiver.......


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Snort snort


Wheeze wheeze.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Bat must be catching a bunch of fish.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just for a moment I went billy


We all have some Billy in us.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> We all have some Billy in us.


I thought that was "Everyone has a little Captain in them", now I'm really confuzzled!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I thought that was "Everyone has a little Captain in them", now I'm really confuzzled!


Only if your name is Morgan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2020)

Been waiting on the wife hand n foot, while I'm off. Headed to town now to get her some Vodka and honey . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Only if your name is Morgan.



Then just call me Captain.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Bat must be catching a bunch of fish.



That or he took the Captain with him.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> The good news is my local kroger has boston butt on sale for .88 per pound.I finished filling the freezer today.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll check to see if mine does, too.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been waiting on the wife hand n foot, while I'm off. Headed to town now to get her some Vodka and honey . .



Shot of Jameson, slice of lemon, a cinnamon stick and a tablespoon of honey. Fill glass with boiling water. It'll  cure what ails her.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Bat must be catching a bunch of fish.


I hope he catches a boatload,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I thought that was "Everyone has a little Captain in them", now I'm really confuzzled!



Oh my just can’t post it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Bat must be catching a bunch of fish.



Hope he had a floatation device on if he fell in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Outside temp has fallen 2degrees in the last 30 minutes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh my just can’t post it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

Later folks!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Later keebs. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Later keebs. Have a good weekend.


X2 from me,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Outside temp has fallen 2degrees in the last 30 minutes


Getting back to normal temps.You might be able to practice your ice fishing skills next week.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Getting back to normal temps.You might be able to practice your ice fishing skills next week.


Winter storm watch just issued here,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I hope he catches a boatload,,,,


Ain't got no boat.... not one that floats any ways.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

Caught just enough dinks (14-16in.) to keep me on the pond till a hour ago, took me this long to find Y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Fire in the wood stove even though it isn’t really needed right now but I am getting it warmed up for later tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Ain't got no boat.... not one that floats any ways.


It doesn’t need to if the pond is shallow enough


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fire in the wood stove even though it isn’t really needed right now but I am getting it warmed up for later tonight.


Fan's in the window... not on.. yet, but it will be before I hit the hay.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It doesn’t need to if the pond is shallow enough


IF I wanted to get my feet wet, I'd just wade out there, lot easier than drag'n one of these yard anchors down there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Fan's in the window... not on.. yet, but it will be before I hit the hay.


My cabin is drafty enough no fan is needed


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My cabin is drafty enough no fan is needed


Should have built it underground. Ain't no drafts then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> IF I wanted to get my feet wet, I'd just wade out there, lot easier than drag'n one of these yard anchors down there.


Swampy has one for sale but you’d probably need to have it shipped


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Swampy has one for sale but you’d probably need to have it shipped


Yeah, it'll never get here otherwise.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Should have built it underground. Ain't no drafts then.


Bought didn’t build.  But the water table is probably only 6-8feet down based on the springs in the area


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bought didn’t build.  But the water table is probably only 6-8feet down based on the springs in the area


Cement pond?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Cement pond?


With a lid and buried even has an overflow pipe that drains into a field.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bought didn’t build.  But the water table is probably only 6-8feet down based on the springs in the area


Sounds like a place to make da moonshine.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Winter storm watch just issued here,,,,


Ya,ll suppose to get some snow


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, it'll never get here otherwise.


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats Bat on your catches,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, it'll never get here otherwise.


My ears were ringing,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Ya,ll suppose to get some snow


Maybe 6in,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

And just like that...poof no snow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2020)

Pffffffft.  Went to town, got the wife a HUGE hamburger, 12 wangs, fries, catfish fillets,a cheekun salad, and me a coupla chili/cheese/onion dogs . .  Oh and some red velvet cake n ice cream on a stick/ and some reeces cups


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffft.  Went to town, got the wife a HUGE hamburger, 12 wangs, fries, catfish fillets,a cheekun salad, and me a coupla chili/cheese/onion dogs . .  Oh and some red velvet cake n ice cream on a stick/ and some reeces cups



That might keep you going for a bit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffft.  Went to town, got the wife a HUGE hamburger, 12 wangs, fries, catfish fillets,a cheekun salad, and me a coupla chili/cheese/onion dogs . .  Oh and some red velvet cake n ice cream on a stick/ and some reeces cups


How much did you have left when you got home?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffft.  Went to town, got the wife a HUGE hamburger, 12 wangs, fries, catfish fillets,a cheekun salad, and me a coupla chili/cheese/onion dogs . .  Oh and some red velvet cake n ice cream on a stick/ and some reeces cups


I’m so far from town I would’ve et all dat and dranked a gallon of reebs and not showed back up until next week with nothing but a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffft.  Went to town, got the wife a HUGE hamburger, 12 wangs, fries, catfish fillets,a cheekun salad, and me a coupla chili/cheese/onion dogs . .  Oh and some red velvet cake n ice cream on a stick/ and some reeces cups


Dang! She was hangry!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Dang! She was hangry!
> Sounds like she's ....er.... well...I ain't gonna say it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

All tucked in and gettin sleepy, holler tomorrow.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> All tucked in and gettin sleepy, holler tomorrow.


Nite Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Chilly morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh the first cup


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh the first cup



Good morning.........sure hits the spot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.........sure hits the spot


Keep drinking you might catch up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Ruger, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I see that Quack had a feast of sorts yesterday.............I surely hope that he also shared it with Ms Dawn !!!!  I really hope that she feels better and soon too.    

I'm glad that Chief made it to NC safely and is getting his beauty rest also.

I am fixing to get busy washing some laundry so that I don't have to run around Nekkid especially now that this weather has a little bit of NIP in the air.  I also need to wash my insulated "jock-strap" this morning as well as my Flip-Flops !!!!   

Gotta get some real work done this morning as I have an incoming shipment to arrive around 10 AM and be inspected and repackaged.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Ruger, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> I see that Quack had a feast of sorts yesterday.............I surely hope that he also shared it with Ms Dawn !!!!  I really hope that she feels better and soon too.
> 
> ...


EE,

Please do the washing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Gotta move....talk later.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Morning all. Happy Friday.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> The good news is my local kroger has boston butt on sale for .88 per pound.I finished filling the freezer today.



No joy at my Kroger. Stopped in last night and butts are $1.99/lb. I did pick up an 8.5 lb chunk of ribeye for $7.99/lb, though.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh the first cup


Love the cup, GW,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mng DW,GW,EE,Ruger and Bat is getting some beauty sleep,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Balmy 15 degrees here,no wind,,,,Winter weather advisory here,,,,for late tonight,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh the first cup


Hot and Black,just like I like my women,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> Please do the washing.




Gobblin, I have already got my laundry washed, dried, hung up, put away etc.

Now I am sitting here paying invoices to my suppliers for several shipments and I will be sending invoices to my customers later this morning as soon as I can get online to see who actually received various goods and signed for them because I make sure to put that information on every invoice to my customers.  It does make things easier for them know that goods were received as they will pay that invoice faster with that information.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Mornin gentlemen!

Time to get this overnighted done.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mng Chief,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Chief,,,,



Mornin Cmp


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Chilly up here, little on the breezy side.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Chilly up here, little on the breezy side.


Definitely cold here,but no wind,,,,yet,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Supposed to get snow late tonight,,,,oh goodie,,,,got my friend coming over with his torch to help my boy get the wheels off of the wife's car,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

34° wind only @ 7mph, felt like more to me. Going up to 42° for a high and Sunny, not bad at all. 

At least no rain.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Good morning from ATL..................


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Must be Friday half the parking lots empty.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 17, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mng TB,Ruger,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey Jeff, you ought to stop and pickup some good beer while up there. Appalachian Brewery, Boone Creek Blonde Ale. Don't get much better.

Now if a 12 pack could find it its way back my way. 

https://amb.beer/beer


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 17, 2020)

Good morning drivelers.Gman ,thanks for keepng the coffee hot for us later than usual people today.
EE....can I hold a dolla? $$$$$$$$$
Hope evabody has a great Friday and stay safe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Must be Friday half the parking lots empty.


Or in the ditch trying to get there since it isn’t raining.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2020)

Mornin!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 17, 2020)

I figured the light traffic is because it's midmonth payday for a lot of folks.
Mornin Keebs,one more day of skeeters and a bunch of them will die....die....die.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning drivelers.Gman ,thanks for keepng the coffee hot for us later than usual people today.
> EE....can I hold a dolla? $$$$$$$$$
> Hope evabody has a great Friday and stay safe.


I am hoping he found my bill too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mng Cracker and Keebs,,,,already said mng to the rest of the crew,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Hey goodlookinkeebs do we have plans again this weekend?    Or is it a secret?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 17, 2020)

Ya.ll have a good one,Things to do and people to see Friday for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Oops, that was supposed to be a pm.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

There was this women at home for dinner last night, I could get used to that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Ya.ll have a good one,Things to do and people to see Friday for me.


People to do and things to see for me,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Bat is getting some beauty sleep,,,,


Not a chance, wouldn't work anyways. We were at P.T. at 6:30 this am, just 6 more days!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> There was this women at home for dinner last night, I could get used to that.


Don't let the Mrs. find out, you'll get a skillet upside of your head.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Not a chance, wouldn't work anyways. We were at P.T. at 6:30 this am, just 6 more days!


Then she will be driving?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Not a chance, wouldn't work anyways. We were at P.T. at 6:30 this am, just 6 more days!


? ? ? ?,kinda figured,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then she will be driving?


Well, what she "calls" driving. Y'all might want to stay away from west Cobb/Paulding for a few months. I swear a traffic light will change 4 times after she hits the breaks and before she stops...no matter what color it is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

How's that weather there this AM?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Well, what she "calls" driving. Y'all might want to stay away from west Cobb/Paulding for a few months. I swear a traffic light will change 4 times after she hits the breaks and before she stops...no matter what color it is.



By 4 I suspect you don’t mean red to green to yellow back to red!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> How's that weather there this AM?


36* no wind


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 36* no wind


Not too bad,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> By 4 I suspect you don’t mean red to green to yellow back to red!


It doesn't matter what the color, she sees a light and hits the breaks from as far away as she can see it. And yes, that's one of the combinations possible.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Must be Friday half the parking lots empty.


Same here. I'm always the only car in the lot till about 10:00. 
NO THANKS. I'd rather work early and LEAVE!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Don't let the Mrs. find out, you'll get a skillet upside of your head.



Odd thing is it was the Mrs, she told me she would have 250 hours at work this month. Rumor has it I'll see her again tonight before she heads into another long stretch of work to finish the month.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Look what the Almighty graced me with this am...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Look what the Almighty graced me with this am...View attachment 999134



That's pretty!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same here. I'm always the only car in the lot till about 10:00.
> NO THANKS. I'd rather work early and LEAVE!


Mng Mrs H,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Look what the Almighty graced me with this am...View attachment 999134


Nice shot,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey goodlookinkeebs do we have plans again this weekend?    Or is it a secret?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oops, that was supposed to be a pm.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

My girlfriends just invited me to a concert in Athens. It's a COVER BAND playing Jimmy Buffett songs. Sons of Sailors is the band. Of coarse they HAD to get VIP tickets. $250.00 for a *COVER* band. I'd hate to know how much Buffett tickets are. 
Don't think I'll attend this one.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2020)

They're real good.... not THAT good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> They're real good.... not THAT good.


If the VIP ticket involved a hotel stay, I MIGHT think about it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

I have to get tickets for Luke Combs this weekend, he's back within driving distance late spring.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Chillin!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't know if any of you like Kenny Wayne Sheppard, but he's coming to the ATL in April. If you don't know him, look him up. Think "Stevie Ray Vaughn".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Jeff, you ought to stop and pickup some good beer while up there. Appalachian Brewery, Boone Creek Blonde Ale. Don't get much better.
> 
> Now if a 12 pack could find it its way back my way.
> 
> https://amb.beer/beer



Rugerbro, any other time I’d absolutely handle that for you. Unfortunately, I really can’t leave during the day, and our crew in 2 cars are takin them buggies home as soon as we’re done @ midnight.

Once we’re up and running we have to be available to put out any fires that may flare up.

Daggumit, sorry man!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Rugerbro, any other time I’d absolutely handle that for you. Unfortunately, I really can’t leave during the day, and our crew in 2 cars are takin them buggies home as soon as we’re done @ midnight.
> 
> Once we’re up and running we have to be available to put out any fires that may flare up.
> 
> Daggumit, sorry man!



No worries bro, I think the wife is headed to NC to see her GF soon. I'll task her to get us both some, you'll like it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My girlfriends just invited me to a concert in Athens. It's a COVER BAND playing Jimmy Buffett songs. Sons of Sailors is the band. Of coarse they HAD to get VIP tickets. $250.00 for a *COVER* band. I'd hate to know how much Buffett tickets are.
> Don't think I'll attend this one.


HEAVENS............AIN'T no way!
We have a "Tribute to Prince" band coming to town, tickets are $30, I may actually splurge on this, I like a few of his songs!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Keebs said:


> HEAVENS............AIN'T no way!
> We have a "Tribute to Prince" band coming to town, tickets are $30, I may actually splurge on this, I like a few of his songs!



If that's the band named Purple Rain, I've seen them, and they're good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Keebs said:


> HEAVENS............AIN'T no way!
> We have a "Tribute to Prince" band coming to town, tickets are $30, I may actually splurge on this, I like a few of his songs!


I'd do that in a heart beat. I love Prince.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

H22 and I went to see Mother's Finest in Athens a few years ago. Had a BLAST. Radio played one of their songs this morning and I had it turned all the way up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> No worries bro, I think the wife is headed to NC to see her GF soon. I'll task her to get us both some, you'll like it.



Dang, I found 2 grocery stores here in G’boro that carry it. One closes @ midnight and the other @ 10:00pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Still looking.

Might be able to get a runner to pick me up some. They often hire one local “runner” to go get anything we may need.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still looking.
> 
> Might be able to get a runner to pick me up some. They often hire one local “runner” to go get anything we may need.



If not, we're covered. Mrs Ruger's BFF is in Raleigh and she usually picks me some up while there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger, I think we are in luck. One of my guys just told me the WWE management dept wants him to make a beer liquor run for their bus. 

Which one specifically do you want and how much?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Appalachian Brewery, Boone Creek Blonde Ale


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

It comes in 6 packs so two.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger, I think we are in luck. One of my guys just told me the WWE management dept wants him to make a beer liquor run for their bus.
> 
> Which one specifically do you want and how much?



<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/l3vR6aasfs0Ae3qdG" width="480" height="397" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/l3vR6aasfs0Ae3qdG" width="480" height="397" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="
> 
> 
> 
> ">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Appalachian Brewery, Boone Creek Blonde Ale





Ruger#3 said:


> It comes in 6 packs so two.



Copy that!

I heard they only come in 5 packs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

If you’re lucky from time to time you can find them in a 6 and a 4.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> If you’re lucky from time to time you can find them in a 6 and a 4.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2020)

Beautiful day !!  Wife's feeling much better !  First time in exactly 2 weeks !  Think I'll hava dranky drank to celebrate . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beautiful day !!  Wife's feeling much better !  First time in exactly 2 weeks !  Think I'll hava dranky drank to celebrate . .



Glad to hear it brotha.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beautiful day !!  Wife's feeling much better !  First time in exactly 2 weeks !  Think I'll hava dranky drank to celebrate . .


Great


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2020)

Chiefbro gonna bring Rugerbro a Polish 6 pack . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Mannn, other crews runnin way behind. Tough building here for their stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> If that's the band named Purple Rain, I've seen them, and they're good.


That's not the name, but this guy that heads it up WAS a member of his band and from the same home town as Prince.........a few folks heard them at the Perry Fair and gave our local guy a heads up and booked him!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd do that in a heart beat. I love Prince.


It's in March, want tickets?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Keebs said:


> That's not the name, but this guy that heads it up WAS a member of his band and from the same home town as Prince.........a few folks heard them at the Perry Fair and gave our local guy a heads up and booked him!
> It's in March, want tickets?


I got in so much trouble when I took off ONE day for the Masters, I can't chance it. But I swear any other time of year, I'd say HECK YES!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Walked out back and saw this. Poor little thing, got excited thinking it was Spring.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2020)

Ya'll have a good weekend............ 4 day one for me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend............ 4 day one for me!


Wish it was for me. We got a BIG party Saturday night. Might take a while to get over.


----------



## redeli (Jan 17, 2020)

I got some Natty's if y'all run out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro gonna bring Rugerbro a Polish 6 pack . .



Not lookin good now, my boy never got to make that liquor run. Today has been a mess, quite unusual actually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


>



Ruger, see my post above. I won’t get out of here until midnight or after. Although I’ve decided to stay overnight, I was planning on rolling home @ 6:00am, Might be back to the wife thing unless a miracle happens now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Walked out back and saw this. Poor little thing, got excited thinking it was Spring.


Nice,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend............ 4 day one for me!


Nice! Hope y'all enjoy it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger, see my post above. I won’t get out of here until midnight or after. Although I’ve decided to stay overnight, I was planning on rolling home @ 6:00am, Might be back to the wife thing unless a miracle happens now.



No worries bro, I’ll get us some.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Y'all GON make me take down my A-Team GIF?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Y'all GON make me take down my A-Team GIF?



What A-Team gif?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

redeli said:


> I got some Natty's if y'all run out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2020)

LCB tonight, not bad...


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What A-Team gif?


See post #143


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Y'all GON make me take down my A-Team GIF?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Here we go, time to get this one done. 3hr&20 min show. 1 hour teardown for us.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Git-r-Done Jeff, be safe coming home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger, see my post above. I won’t get out of here until midnight or after. Although I’ve decided to stay overnight, I was planning on rolling home @ 6:00am, Might be back to the wife thing unless a miracle happens now.



No liquor on the bus?  Someone will have to pay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No liquor on the bus?  Someone will have to pay!



They probably sent a runner. This is the big boys, they gon get what they want.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Git-r-Done Jeff, be safe coming home.



Thank you, sir!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you, sir!




Chiefbro  don't play,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> They probably sent a runner. This is the big boys, they gon get what they want.



Are you coming back down I 20?   If so and you have 5 minutes, call me when you pass Madison and then pull off on the Newborn/Rutledge Road exit 105(?) and meet me for a hand off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you coming back down I 20?   If so and you have 5 minutes, call me when you pass Madison and then pull off on the Newborn/Rutledge Road exit 105(?) and meet me for a hand off.



Yessir, I am. I will do that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

WiFi is so slow in here.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Wife did a roast, it was good. She brought back ice cream on a store run. Just lounging round and catching up. We don’t get to do this much these days. We agreed this is a great song.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wife did a roast, it was good. She brought back ice cream on a store run. Just lounging round and catching up. We don’t get to do this much these days. We agreed this is a great song.



And when I get home mine will be gon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

With that^^^ being said, she needs a little get away. Gon be me and the dogs for a couple days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> And when I get home mine will be gon!



I gotta feelin MizT takes pretty good care of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I gotta feelin MizT takes pretty good care of you.





She does, I got lucky for sure.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Good morning.......getting my shock collar out. That dog gets me up she will not go back to sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

morning bat and Ruger


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

What's up Gman?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

Mornin gentlemen!

Fixin to roll outta here to the Ponderosa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> What's up Gman?



Picked up some trees yesterday that are honey bee attractors and going to plant them today.    Other than that going to meet Chief at the Interstate for a brief handshake and give him something he wanted.




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> Fixin to roll outta here to the Ponderosa.



Round 'em up head 'em out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

batbro,

did you catch any crappie yesterday or only bass?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Got to take this mutt to the dog groomer, the wife left specific instructions. She lives a tough life.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Batjack, Ruger, Gobblin and to Chief (in transit).

I am having a hard time deciding just what to do today.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 18, 2020)

Morning Bat, Ruger, GB, Chief and EE. Man! I don't know the last time I slept until 630a. Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

20 degs here and snow,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jan 18, 2020)

Good  Howdy  and  morning fellers  
Thanks for the coffee  G


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

45 feels like 20 here, just going to get colder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Got to take this mutt to the dog groomer, the wife left specific instructions. She lives a tough life.



Short haired dogs rule


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning Bat, Ruger, GB, Chief and EE. Man! I don't know the last time I slept until 630a. Hope y'all have a great day.



Feels good to sleep late occasionally.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Short haired dogs rule



She’s short haired, terrier sized.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> She’s short haired, terrier sized.



Bathe in sink and sprinkle some cologne on and good to go.


----------



## cramer (Jan 18, 2020)

Biscuits  are bout ready


----------



## cramer (Jan 18, 2020)

I cook a little  better with my contacts  in


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2020)

Morning yall


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 18, 2020)

Morning, T-bow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice here this morning. Got an invite to a dove shoot this afternoon.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> batbro,
> 
> did you catch any crappie yesterday or only bass?


Just bass, couldn't get one of darned paper mouths to bite. When the bait store starts back having minnows I'll wear them out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Just bass, couldn't get one of darned paper mouths to bite. When the bait store starts back having minnows I'll wear them out.


Congrats on the catches,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Just bass, couldn't get one of darned paper mouths to bite. When the bait store starts back having minnows I'll wear them out.



They don't hit crickets?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

cramer said:


> Biscuits  are bout ready



Off my current weight loss plan.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning yall



morning trad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice here this morning. Got an invite to a dove shoot this afternoon.



Take the straight barreled shottie.   You lucky one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Weather here sux this AM,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Weather here sux this AM,,,,



It's January in Michigan.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They don't hit crickets?


He don't carry any live bait once it gets cold. But, generally you won't catch one of "them" on a cricket. Everything else will eat a bug, but crappie are finicky. I usually manage 1 to 5 on the baits I was toss'n the other day, guess the bass were too fast for them.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Off my current weight loss plan.


Just started back on mine this morning, I should be on the lite side of 240 by the time the white fish start running up to the shallow waters.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> He don't carry any live bait once it gets cold. But, generally you won't catch one of "them" on a cricket. Everything else will eat a bug, but crappie are finicky. I usually manage 1 to 5 on the baits I was toss'n the other day, guess the bass were too fast for them.



Crickets is all we use to catch crappie in BIL's pond.   Wears them out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It's January in Michigan.


Yeah,it wasn't too bad until today,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2020)

Got to head towards Macon a little later today.  Going to watch wife’s great nephew wrestle. Didn’t realize wrestling was so big in Georgia high schools. Those folks take it seriously. Especially the wimmen folk.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Crickets is all we use to catch crappie in BIL's pond.   Wears them out.


They won't touch them in here. But, the bream population is good enough they prob. just don't get a chance to hit them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> They won't touch them in here. But, the bream population is good enough they prob. just don't get a chance to hit them.


Did you initially stock your pond Bat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> They won't touch them in here. But, the bream population is good enough they prob. just don't get a chance to hit them.




Try a blue jig. If it has a green curlytail, even better.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Did you initially stock your pond Bat?


This pond was around 16 years before I was born, when I was a kid the only fish in it was bream, dink bass, and bulleads. When I got back from working out of country the bullheads were gone and some idiot had put stupid paper mouths in it (my claw hammer has a few words for his knee caps). Took me two years to catch enough dink bream and bass out where the others could grow, but still haven't all the crappie out. Only rule there is if you catch a crappie it's your's to do with as you please...except put it back in the pond.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Try a blue jig. If it has a green curlytail, even better.


That's one of the jigs I was using the other day, got 3 14" bass on it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> This pond was around 16 years before I was born, when I was a kid the only fish in it was bream, dink bass, and bulleads. When I got back from working .C. the bullheads were gone and some idiot had put stupid paper mouths in it (my claw hammer has a few words for his knee caps). Took me two years to catch enough dink bream and bass out where the others could grow, but still haven't all the crappie out. Only rule there is if you catch a crappie it's your's to do with as you please...except put it back in the pond.


Any way you could put bullheads back in?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

Wish I could find some bullheads to put in here, but as far as I know they've all but disappeared around this part of the state. I know they've got them in S.E. Ga. and hate them, but that's a far piece to haul them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2020)

Appaloosa`s done about eat up all the bullheads in our waterways. Can`t hardly catch any mudcats here anymore.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Appaloosa`s done about eat up all the bullheads in our waterways. Can`t hardly catch any mudcats here anymore.


First fish I ever caught as a youngster,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Appaloosa`s done about eat up all the bullheads in our waterways. Can`t hardly catch any mudcats here anymore.


The only ones that I ever hear about, they're using them for bait for flatheads. When I was a kid, if you had a mud hole that held water over a week there was bullheads in it. Now they're just gone, and the only place around here that one even stands a chance of catching a flathead is in Toona.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2020)

Batjack said:


> The only ones that I ever hear about, they're using them for bait for flatheads. When I was a kid, if you had a mud hole that held water over a week there was bullheads in it. Now they're just gone, and the only place around here that one even stands a chance of catching a flathead is in Toona.




When I was a youngun, there were three different kinds. White with speckles, yellow with speckles, and little black ones with a white belly. They were good eating if they were fresh. Sadly, I haven`t seen or caught one in over 40 years now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

My girl is all done at the groomer. She is getting old along with me.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun, there were three different kinds. White with speckles, yellow with speckles, and little black ones with a white belly. They were good eating if they were fresh. Sadly, I haven`t seen or caught one in over 40 years now.


The ones here were the brown ones with white belly


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 18, 2020)

Well, that was a pretty productive morning. Took down all the Christmas lights, tree, etc, and put it all away in the attic. Rinsed and got my coyote hide from last weekend final day hunt nailed to a board to dry. Organized about 10 ammo boxes of misc. calibers. Loaded a dozen mags, re-arranged the gun safe. Blew all the debris off the roof from this weeks storms.

Hey @EAGLE EYE 444 , I know you were wondering what to do today. If you didn't live so dadgum far away, I'da let you come and help!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't know if anyone gonna be around Atlanta this afternoon, but Independent Distilling Co in Decatur is doing a tasting of Batch 40 of their Hellbender Bourbon. Gonna go have me a taste.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2020)

It's nice to walk into a place where everybody knows your name and not even have to order. These just showed up at our table.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

Howdy all.....was cleaning out rental to return and the dang bottom fell out here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to my World!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

Let’s go try this again, stopped for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2020)

My boy is headed out to setup camp and in Arizona. Stopped to pickup some camping supplies ... Store wouldn't sale him a lighter! Said he has to be 21????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My boy is headed out to setup camp and in Arizona. Stopped to pickup some camping supplies ... Store wouldn't sale him a lighter! Said he has to be 21????


Riduculous. , but he can serve our country. Always thank him from us!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My boy is headed out to setup camp and in Arizona. Stopped to pickup some camping supplies ... Store wouldn't sale him a lighter! Said he has to be 21????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2020)

Didn't have to buy flowers this week. H22 got these from the yard. And it's Mid January.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy all.....was cleaning out rental to return and the dang bottom fell out here.



Sorry I delayed you for 5 minutes but drivelers can't get that close to each other without at least having eyeballs meet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Not much happened today other than meeting up with Chief.    Came home and planted the trees I picked up at the nursery yesterday and then put a rain screen up on the chicken coop to try and keep it from getting so muddy when it rains.    Cloth thanks to EE.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My boy is headed out to setup camp and in Arizona. Stopped to pickup some camping supplies ... Store wouldn't sale him a lighter! Said he has to be 21????



This stupidity is how it was when I first went in the military. Couldn’t buy cigarettes or liquor but you could get shot at. I could get beer after 18 but had to wait a few years to buy liquor.

Oh and you can go to Lowe’s and get a grill lighter but not a cigarette lighter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


>


State law changed to age to 21 for all things tobacco related.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry I delayed you for 5 minutes but drivelers can't get that close to each other without at least having eyeballs meet.




Didn't mind stoppin to see you at all, brother G$. It was a pleasure, my friend.

Matter of fact, it rained and stopped me 3 different times trying to clean up Van. I gotta get that carport done.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> State law changed to age to 21 for all things tobacco related.



Yep, I think at the time you could get 3.2 beer at 18, nothing close to IPA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> State law changed to age to 21 for all things tobacco related.



Still STOOPID! 

Is a cigarette the ONLY thing that someone may need a lighter for? 

Not directing the stoopidity to you, but that's what we're up against in this Country nowadays. Thank that young Man from me every chance you get, bloodbro.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Many liquor stores took a chance and sold us liquor before 21 when they figured we were military.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, I think at the time you could get 3.2 beer at 18, nothing close to IPA.


We need to go scouting and terrain learning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

Gotta feelin I'mon be horizontal on da couch purty soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still STOOPID!
> 
> Is a cigarette the ONLY thing that someone may need a lighter for?
> 
> Not directing the stoopidity to you, but that's what we're up against in this Country nowadays. Thank that young Man from me every chance you get, bloodbro.


Roger that sir. Going to get cold the next couple nights Jiff! Keep in mind you got some good fat lighter hanging in the house?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> We need to go scouting and terrain learning!



We can probably get to the higher ground, some lower roads will be a mess after this rain.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> We need to go scouting and terrain learning!


Went to the post office a while ago, there was 5 nice toms on the side of Moon Rd. just after I crossed Florence, then at the creek below Lake Lucille there was two young toms and 20 jakes crossing the road. Sat there almost 5mins. waiting on them to make up their minds which side of the road they wanted to be on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Roger that sir. Going to get cold the next couple nights Jiff! Keep in mind you got some good fat lighter hanging in the house?




10-4, aint burnin that though. That's one heckova chunk of lighter wood there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Time to put the noodles in the chicken soup I made. Give the wife something warm before she heads out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> We can probably get to the higher ground, some lower roads will be a mess after this rain.


I'm talking About walking brother


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm talking About walking brother



I get that, but you have to get over timber roads first. I’m sure we can get to the higher ridges and take off scouting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I get that, but you have to get over timber roads first. I’m sure we can get to the higher ridges and take off scouting.


Roger that. This rain does have timber roads awful soggy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2020)

Afternoon !!!  My weekend to work . . gonna be a lil nipply tmrow night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ready to serve up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2020)

Cheekun pie for work supper.  Soup looks good Ruger !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

pork loin in the oven but the Soup does look good Ruger.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

This turned out pretty tasty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2020)

Wife carried her doodoo eater to get "fixed" and have his back stitched up yesterday, he's not a happy buoy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2020)

Drizzling rain, gonna be a fun one !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mrs Ruger is starting her next long stretch. Finally healthy and got some rest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Not drizzling here at the moment.

I need the rain to water in the trees I planted.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not drizzling here at the moment.
> 
> I need the rain to water in the trees I planted.



What kind of trees G?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> What kind of trees G?



Common name is Basswood.   They are a good source of pollen and nectar for the bees during the fall when there isn't much else for them to forge on.   The tag on them said "Tilia americana'.   I haven't searched it yet as I have been picking pecans.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I get that, but you have to get over timber roads first. I’m sure we can get to the higher ridges and take off scouting.


Ya,ll need to buy you a drone.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 18, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drizzling rain, gonna be a fun one !!!


Don,t forget to bring pete in . It,s going to get cold.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 18, 2020)

Got the shed ready for metal,finished storage shed,filled it up already,straightened and sorted garage.Finish the garage tomorrow...I,m tired..eating grilled porkchops,baked squash,and no sugar lemonade.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 18, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife carried her doodoo eater to get "fixed" and have his back stitched up yesterday, he's not a happy buoy..


What happened for him to have to have stitches?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2020)

Evening, think I rolled back over on my nap once or twice too many times. I’ll be up half the night now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Don,t forget to bring pete in . It,s going to get cold.





Crakajak said:


> Got the shed ready for metal,finished storage shed,filled it up already,straightened and sorted garage.Finish the garage tomorrow...I,m tired..eating grilled porkchops,baked squash,and no sugar lemonade.



Morning all

Crakajak, it got warmer here overnight????   52* right now.   You sure were busy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh and here is the morning go juice......


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 19, 2020)

Morning GW, Bat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Good morning.....................was expecting 22 degrees this morning. Glad it isn’t.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Morning folks!

Back to my normal schedule.


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Good morning  every buddy  
thanks  for  the  coffee  G


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Wind is gusting pretty good at times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Wind chime symphony!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> What happened for him to have to have stitches?




Looks like maybe barbed wire ??  'Bout a 3" gash.  He's more upset 'bout being nutless.


Morning crew !!  Rained 'bout all night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Throw in some duck hunters on the river and it’s pretty awesome.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Wonder how Nick's bird shoot went ???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Finally got light enough to see out. Tree tops a rocking here as well.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

This breeze ought to dry things up pretty quick.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like maybe barbed wire ??  'Bout a 3" gash.  He's more upset 'bout being nutless.
> 
> 
> Morning crew !!  Rained 'bout all night.


He had a rough day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how Nick's bird shoot went ???



Haven’t heard sir......it was a little warmer down that way.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Good morning evabody.Hope the wind doesn,t blow us into the next county.
G thanks for the coffee.It is needed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> This breeze ought to dry things up pretty quick.



Sure would like to see it dry up a bit.


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Smoking a butt this morning  
we didn't  have  any brown sugar
I hope the hot cocoa mix is a good substitute


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

I forgot to mention something the other day witnessed while sitting on front porch with neighbor before he gave me a ride to pick up rental car.

We were having a cup of coffee making small talk and watching the birds on the feeders out front when all of a sudden a Red tailed Hawk swooped in like a jet fighter and came awfully close to taking out a male Cardinal.

Contact was made, but also hit feeder. Cardinal and another small bird escaped. 

It was their lucky day.


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

It took a while to decide tiny marshmallows or sans  tiny  marshmallow


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Laziness  prevailed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

cramer said:


> It took a while to decide tiny marshmallows or sans  tiny  marshmallow


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Like Double E says, "you can't  March in a parade on an MT stomach"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how Nick's bird shoot went ???




Not bad at all. I even got a mess of birds. Surprising since I can`t see good enough to hit flying birds anymore. And my buddy, Anchor paid me a visit and fetched a few for me.

Old Anchor is 10 years old, and the survivor of several diamondback rattlesnake bites. He`ll tackle anything.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

12 more days of dove season, mebbe I can scratch up a shoot, not been a good year.


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Handsome dog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Not bad at all. I even got a mess of birds. Surprising since I can`t see good enough to hit flying birds anymore. And my buddy, Anchor paid me a visit and fetched a few for me.
> 
> Old Anchor is 10 years old, and the survivor of several diamondback rattlesnake bites. He`ll tackle anything.View attachment 999340View attachment 999341View attachment 999342




Love a good dog, been awhile for me.  Dontcha know you can't kill doves without camo, that blending in brown ain't working, neither is that shuckamatic...


----------



## trad bow (Jan 19, 2020)

Morning y’all. Likes that dog Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Dang fire ant's done sprouted up beds EVERYWHERE!!!  grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang fire ant's done sprouted up beds EVERYWHERE!!!  grrrrrrrrrrr




Southwest Georgia is overrun with them dadgum things. We got to do something around here before quail and turkeys start hatching out this spring.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh the dog sure reminds me of my first GSP who'd go with me dove hunting.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 19, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.

Yesterday, I couldn't decide what to do so finally I went to Texas Roadhouse for lunch and got a really good 12 oz New York Strip steak, baked potato, salad, and they included 4 of those huge hot rolls etc.  I ended up bringing half of it home for maybe a late meal today.

By the time that I got home my left eye was going nuts from  pollen that had it itching, burning, swelled up and irritated like crazy.  I stopped and bought a new bottle of Visine and applied it soon after.  However, my left eye is still a pain in the rear this morning as it is watering like crazy and is  hard to focus etc as it feels like it is on fire.  Every year around the 3rd week of January, the huge cedar tree in my yard is always the first to have any pollen and it drives me crazy.  If it was dry outside right now, my dark blue vehicle would be white looking instead from this cedar tree.

Dang, it is raining outside for the 40th day and 40th night !!!!  I know that somewhere in this area, there must be an ark close by.

Finally, my newspaper carrier delivered my paper a few minutes ago and thankfully, my name was NOT on the obituary list today.  That is a relief for sure.  The "lone" neighborhood guinea just came by and "called/squawked"  at me to let me know that I needed to come feed it two crumbled up Lorna Doone cookies.  This guinea squawks/talks to me more like a person would carry on a conversation.

I think that this Guinea is really lonely and must be really missing NIC these days.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

20 degrees here,snow ended for now,,,,good 6 inches here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Not bad at all. I even got a mess of birds. Surprising since I can`t see good enough to hit flying birds anymore. And my buddy, Anchor paid me a visit and fetched a few for me.
> 
> Old Anchor is 10 years old, and the survivor of several diamondback rattlesnake bites. He`ll tackle anything.View attachment 999340View attachment 999341View attachment 999342


Pretty dog,,,,there's a trainer right around the corner from us,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2020)

Morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nic, I had a few interruptions while I was typing my above reply BUT now I get to see your dove hunting adventures from yesterday and those photos and surroundings are awesome.   I think that "paradise" is the first word that comes to mind.

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

The wife is definitely feeling better.
She walked in, made a grocery list and headed to Kroger said she was making chili before bed.
Last I heard was, “Honey I’ll get you a Martins biscuit on the way back.”

Life is good.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

GW,that Basswood tree is a pretty tree,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Good day/night , gotta get paid tonight...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> The wife is definitely feeling better.
> She walked in, made a grocery list and headed to Kroger said she was making chili before bed.
> Last I heard was, “Honey I’ll get you a Martins biscuit on the way back.”
> 
> Life is good.


Good to hear about your wife,,,,

BTW,Mng,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, I had a few interruptions while I was typing my above reply BUT now I get to see your dove hunting adventures from yesterday and those photos and surroundings are awesome.   I think that "paradise" is the first word that comes to mind.
> 
> I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on.




Thanks. This plantation-farm lies along the Flint River. Where I`m at in the picture is just off the edge of the swamp, about 200 yards from the river. This is the Old South, a genteel and slow paced land and people as it used to be. The Landowner is an old family friend, and Anchor belongs to his daughter, who lives on the other side of the field. Every dove shoot I`m invited to, Anchor will find me and spend some time with me. 

I live in a good place.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not drizzling here at the moment.
> 
> I need the rain to water in the trees I planted.


I tried to grow a basswood tree up here many years ago,,,,didn't make it,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. This plantation-farm lies along the Flint River. Where I`m at in the picture is just off the edge of the swamp, about 200 yards from the river. This is the Old South, a genteel and slow paced land and people as it used to be. The Landowner is an old family friend, and Anchor belongs to his daughter, who lives on the other side of the field. Every dove shoot I`m invited to, Anchor will find me and spend some time with me.
> 
> I live in a good place.




When I saw those pics I was taken aback to growing up in Louisiana. Down where we actually lived in bayou-low-swamp country it was all Sugar Cane mostly back then. If we ventured across lake Ponchartrain about 50-70 miles it looked just like thos pics. Piney woods Plantation country, sure brought back some memories as we had friends and relatives that lived there, so we got up there pretty regular too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Spoke to Hankus just a while ago, good talkin to him since it's been about a year.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Homemade sausage,busquits, 2 eggs over medium,and some cowboy joe coffee.It a good start to a great day


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Saw h


Jeff C. said:


> Spoke to Hankus just a while ago, good talkin to him since it's been about a year.



Met him at Chehaw.....


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Spoke to Hankus just a while ago, good talkin to him since it's been about a year.


Met him at Chehaw. Great guy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> When I saw those pics I was taken aback to growing up in Louisiana. Down where we actually lived in bayou-low-swamp country it was all Sugar Cane mostly back then. If we ventured across lake Ponchartrain about 50-70 miles it looked just like thos pics. Piney woods Plantation country, sure brought back some memories as we had friends and relatives that lived there, so we got up there pretty regular too.


I sure regret not going to LSU,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> When I saw those pics I was taken aback to growing up in Louisiana. Down where we actually lived in bayou-low-swamp country it was all Sugar Cane mostly back then. If we ventured across lake Ponchartrain about 50-70 miles it looked just like thos pics. Piney woods Plantation country, sure brought back some memories as we had friends and relatives that lived there, so we got up there pretty regular too.




He`s given me free range use of his boat ramp, which is perfect for me since this is the part of the river I love to fish. Saves me a long run from a public ramp, and there`s no lines, crowds, or theft here. I get to turkey hunt it too.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I sure regret not going to LSU,,,,


No snow to shovel in Louisana.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Might have to find a pair of long pants.   The temperature started the day at 52 and is now down to 41*.  And breeze too.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s given me free range use of his boat ramp, which is perfect for me since this is the part of the river I love to fish. Saves me a long run from a public ramp, and there`s no lines, crowds, or theft here. I get to turkey hunt it too.


He knows you don,t abuse the relationship....not to mention the trespasser you might catch could be gator bait by morning.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 19, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh the dog sure reminds me of my first GSP who'd go with me dove hunting.



They got high water beds here.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Might have to find a pair of long pants.   The temperature started the day at 52 and is now down to 41*.  And breeze too.


Just put some socks on under your crocs.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

O.K. Need to get some chores done before it gets any later in the day.Then chill out this evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Just put some socks on under your crocs.



Ankle or crew?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Might have to find a pair of long pants.   The temperature started the day at 52 and is now down to 41*.  And breeze too.


Down to 16 deg here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Picked this up while in Louisville, KY. Visited their Store/Brewery where it is brewed and bottled. It's the only place in the World that it can be bought.

I've got a newfound liking for Bourbon.....good stuff!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Picked this up while in Louisville, KY. Visited their Store/Brewery where it is brewed and bottled. It's the only place in the World that it can be bought.
> 
> I've got a newfound liking for Bourbon.....good stuff!
> 
> View attachment 999357


I'll bet it's good,,,,like the bottle too,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> He knows you don,t abuse the relationship....not to mention the trespasser you might catch could be gator bait by morning.




There`s no shortage of gators around here. No doubt that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s given me free range use of his boat ramp, which is perfect for me since this is the part of the river I love to fish. Saves me a long run from a public ramp, and there`s no lines, crowds, or theft here. I get to turkey hunt it too.




I'm just right up the river from ya. Sure wish I had the 3000' of river frontage Papaw had before he sold off the Farm.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

KY= Good bourbon. I’ll have pick some up next time in Louisville.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Just so you won’t stand out in KY, it’s pronounced Lewlville.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I sure regret not going to LSU,,,,



I went to LSUNO, local commuter. Just wished I would’ve finished and got some degree. I had no idea what I wanted to do at the time. Was just taking basic core classes. No chicks to speak of and no football team  but it was close to the house and I was working too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just so you won’t stand out in KY, it’s pronounced Lewlville.



There’s actually about umpteen pronunciations for it. We saw the sign showing all of them somewhere. It may have been in the Stillhouse, I don’t remember.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I went to LSUNO, local commuter. Just wished I would’ve finished and got some degree. I had no idea what I wanted to do at the time. Was just taking basic core classes. No chicks to speak of and no football team  but it was close to the house and I was working too.


Same here pretty much,,,,young,,,,I really wanted to fish the swamps and learn to catch Redfish,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Most that I know from up there pronounce it Louavul.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Actually more like Lewlvawl.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

B


Jeff C. said:


> Most that I know from up there pronounce it Louavul.


Thats it, all my family says it that way.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just so you won’t stand out in KY, it’s pronounced Lewlville.


No problem pronouncing the town were near here,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> B
> 
> Thats it, all my family says it that way.



Yessir, it’s definitely not VILLE. 

There’s several on the WWE from there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

And not LOUIE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Actually, probably has 2 L’s....vull


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

The pronunciation sign we saw about it was actually quite funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger, there’s somewhere here that the pronunciation is very similar with how the natives to the area pronounce the ville part of it. Can’t remember where. I’ve got some cousins that will pronounce it with the ‘vull’ sound.

I have actually heard people pronounce HAPEVILLE as HAPEVULL.

Kind of weird though, rarely ever hear anyone pronounce Fayetteville as Fayettevull.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Like G$ stated earlier, temps have dropped significantly.


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger, there’s somewhere here that the pronunciation is very similar with how the natives to the area pronounce the ville part of it. Can’t remember where. I’ve got some cousins that will pronounce it with the ‘vull’ sound.
> 
> I have actually heard people pronounce HAPEVILLE as HAPEVULL.
> 
> Kind of weird though, rarely ever hear anyone pronounce Fayetteville as Fayettevull.



One of my buddies  would always climb up on top of the school just before school started back  in summer and take the "H" down on Hapeville  High


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ankle or crew?




I've done both, depends on the look you are going for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

cramer said:


> One of my buddies  would always climb up on top of the school just before school started back  in summer and take the "H" down on Hapeville  High


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Like G$ stated earlier, temps have dropped significantly.


Started here about 11 last night at 52*, been dropping slow but steady ever since. "They" say wind chills just around 10* by morning. My have to leave the fan out of the window tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Started here about 11 last night at 52*, been dropping slow but steady ever since. "They" say wind chills just around 10* by morning. My have to leave the fan out of the window tonight.



Durn, didn't know the windchills were going to be that low. 

Might have to protect some of Jags plants while he's gon.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn, didn't know the windchills were going to be that low.
> 
> Might have to protect some of Jags plants while he's gon.


That's up here in the north west part of the state and it's a N.W. wind, so it'll be hitting us before Y'all. I had to leave before they showed your area, but the east and southern parts looked to be a bit warmer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Batjack said:


> That's up here in the north west part of the state and it's a N.W. wind, so it'll be hitting us before Y'all. I had to leave before they showed your area, but the east and southern parts looked to be a bit warmer.



Close enough, my area is showing a low of 24° with a 15-20 mph wind. Puts me @ about 11° wind chill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

For those that haven't seen it before.

https://www.weather.gov/epz/wxcalc_windchill


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

I like when the Mrs is on her game. She is taking a nap then off this evening. We’re watching the Packers game this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I like when the Mrs is on her game. She is taking a nap then off this evening. We’re watching the Packers game this evening.
> 
> View attachment 999370



Done flung a cravin' on me, looks goooood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh what a night. Now I know why everybody wants  to have parties at our house. We are still clening up. 
As we were singing HBD to H22 Cody's friend that served our country well and got injured in Iraq(notice the left swollen eye) was born on the same day as H22 just 30 years later.  They are trying to eat healthy on their birthday. Celery and broccoli with a drink.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Congrats to H22 and say thanks to the young man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Congrats to H22 and say thanks to the young man.


Thanks. And we thank that young man often. He's had 3 or 4 surgeries on his eye, but it keeps coming back. They are flying him to some fancy hospital up North this time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh what a night. Now I know why everybody wants  to have parties at our house. We are still clening up.
> As we were singing HBD to H22 Cody's friend that served our country well and got injured in Iraq(notice the left swollen eye) was born on the same day as H22 just 30 years later.  They are trying to eat healthy on their birthday. Celery and broccoli with a drink.



Eatin' healthy in the neighborhood.

Thank the young man for his service and hope the next surgery can be his last.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Close enough, my area is showing a low of 24° with a 15-20 mph wind. Puts me @ about 11° wind chill.



Predicting 25* with wind of 10-15 mph in 30055.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Predicting 25* with wind of 10-15 mph in 30055.



Close to the same, mine was 24° with 10-15, and gusts to 20mph.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm getting gusts to about 18 mph now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm getting gusts to about 18 mph now.


Would be a great day to be hunting a cut over about 45 ft up a pine tree!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ankle or crew?


White knee highs wound be best.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Would be a great day to be hunting a cut over about 45 ft up a pine tree!


Just have to adjust for windage


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm getting gusts to about 18 mph now.


Temp have dropped to 38 degrees and a stout NW wind in the 30078


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just so you won’t stand out in KY, it’s pronounced Lewlville.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Would be a great day to be hunting a cut over about 45 ft up a pine tree!






I have actually done that on days like this, gotta get high so you can see some distance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

I`m hoping this cold weather will push some ducks down this way.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 19, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh what a night. Now I know why everybody wants  to have parties at our house. We are still clening up.
> As we were singing HBD to H22 Cody's friend that served our country well and got injured in Iraq(notice the left swollen eye) was born on the same day as H22 just 30 years later.  They are trying to eat healthy on their birthday. Celery and broccoli with a drink.


Congrats to H22.Tell that man when you see him again.Thanks for you service .
FYI..... there are less calories in a dranky  drank if you dunk the veggies


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m hoping this cold weather will push some ducks down this way.


Wood duck gumbo is some fine eatin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Wood duck gumbo is some fine eatin




Yep. The main way I cook em is how Mama did. Pick em, singe em, leave the skin on em, cut it up just like you do a frying chicken, salt, pepper, flour, fry in lard, make gravy, put the pieces back in the gravy, and simmer till tender. Either rice or mashed taters, and biscuits.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

I’ve ate all kinds of critters never cared for duck.
Gumbo is a fav so I might like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> White knee highs wound be best.



I prefer the blacks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> View attachment 999383


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve ate all kinds of critters never cared for duck.
> Gumbo is a fav so I might like that.



Duck is good when cooked properly, no matter the technique. Whether it's in a Gumbo, fried like Nic said and stewed down, and even in the oven if done properly. MY brother cooked some in the oven years ago and many were saying, "I don't really care for Duck". 

It's been so long ago that I don't remember exactly what he did, but we wiped them ducks out in a couple of minutes once we tried it out.  Family members were wanting more. He made some type of Glaze if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


>



We got a kick out of it....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

*Heads up for those that are unaware.*

All the years I've been driving all over the southeast and so forth, stopping in Pilots for gas and pit stops, I've never noticed these:

If you ever need a jolt to keep you going on the road this is the ticket.

I've seen them laying there with all the creamers and so forth, but never payed attention to them because I don't use that stuff in my coffee. I just happened to take a closer look at them on my last trip. Add it to your coffee, hit it like a shot, drop a couple in your top pocket if necessary to complete a drive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. The main way I cook em is how Mama did. Pick em, singe em, leave the skin on em, cut it up just like you do a frying chicken, salt, pepper, flour, fry in lard, make gravy, put the pieces back in the gravy, and simmer till tender. Either rice or mashed taters, and biscuits.


Craving flung in a Driveler!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> *Heads up for those that are unaware.*
> 
> All the years I've been driving all over the southeast and so forth, stopping in Pilots for gas and pit stops, I've never noticed these:View attachment 999386
> 
> ...




That stuff sounds interesting. That Cowboy coffee from Bob is some sorta good too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That stuff sounds interesting. That Cowboy coffee from Bob is some sorta good too.



I poured one in my coffee that I bought Nic, and it was the "Intense" coffee they offer in the selection. It worked so good the Van went faster.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I have actually done that on days like this, gotta get high so you can see some distance.


I did this "once"..."once"! Climbed as far up a pine as I could (adjusting the stand 4 times), and just about daylight the wind started. Somewhere around 10am my stand got close enough to the ground for me to jump.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

I just got me a big cup of Bob`s coffee and put a healthy shot of Irish Cream in it. Life is good.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m one to always try and see if I like something, so willing to try it again.

Lived in AR about 15 years, my buddies were always wanting to drag me to DeWitt, Stuttgart or Bayou Meto duck hunting. I went and found out I didn’t like to eat duck and hunting them meant wet and cold. My duck hunting ceased.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Equador has the strongest coffee I ever drank. I had a cup with breakfast at the hotel restaurant, tasted good. I asked the waitress for a second cup and felt my heart racing after a few sips. Slammed on breaks on the coffee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Equador has the strongest coffee I ever drank. I had a cup with breakfast at the hotel restaurant, tasted good. I asked the waitress for a second cup and felt my heart racing after a few sips. Slammed on breaks on the coffee.




That`s what root beer does me, and has for about the last 15 years. I love the stuff, a lot, but it started making my heart feel like it was gonna tear loose and come out of my chest. Had to quit drinking it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I just got me a big cup of Bob`s coffee and put a healthy shot of Irish Cream in it. Life is good.




Speaking of which, I've got some of the knock off cheap stuff, O'Donnell's from Aldi we buy 2 bottles at a time. Think I'll have a cup myself.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what root beer does me, and has for about the last 15 years. I love the stuff, a lot, but it started making my heart feel like it was gonna tear loose and come out of my chest. Had to quit drinking it.


Purdy girls do that to me...but I ain't quitting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Equador has the strongest coffee I ever drank. I had a cup with breakfast at the hotel restaurant, tasted good. I asked the waitress for a second cup and felt my heart racing after a few sips. Slammed on breaks on the coffee.



Yessiree, I like that Ecuador coffee. I actually want that hardcore jolt from a stout caffeine hot coffee when I'm working, or driving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I did this "once"..."once"! Climbed as far up a pine as I could (adjusting the stand 4 times), and just about daylight the wind started. Somewhere around 10am my stand got close enough to the ground for me to jump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Purdy girls do that to me...but I ain't quitting.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

January in MI,,,,18 deg here,,,,snow stopped,,,,done plowing,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Maybe 10 inches up to the barn,,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> January in MI,,,,18 deg here,,,,snow stopped,,,,done plowing,,,,View attachment 999388




If it got like that here, I`d have those woods sewed with steel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh yeah, speaking of driving on the Interstate, I had a guy in a plain white nice GMC pickup hit me with a siren on the way home yesterday morn on I-20 while impersonating a LEO as I sped past him. 

I tapped the brake and knocked off the CC and NO blues were to be seen, so I didn't pull over even although he jumped up on my bumper. I got on the brake as I started for the shoulder just as I was passing an Exit ramp and he peeled off at the last second.

Ticked me off!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Equador has the strongest coffee I ever drank. I had a cup with breakfast at the hotel restaurant, tasted good. I asked the waitress for a second cup and felt my heart racing after a few sips. Slammed on breaks on the coffee.


Germany has some strong Java also,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

I remember them fellas in mechanic school bragging about going to B-52 school. Sitting on the tip of the spear they’d say. I’m thinking you poor idiots, most of their bases are in the upper mid-west. Minot, the UP, turning wrenches at -20.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If it got like that here, I`d have those woods sewed with steel.


So much snow I had to make two passes with the Hemi,,,,got her done though,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If it got like that here, I`d have those woods sewed with steel.


You already know that your welcome here anytime,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You already know that your welcome here anytime,,,,


But you gotta have your muck a luks in the winter,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You already know that your welcome here anytime,,,,




Cost of a non resident trapping licence would be more than I could bear.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Cost of a non resident trapping licence would be more than I could bear.


But a out of state deer lic is cheap,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> But a out of state deer lic is cheap,,,,




I got the best deer hunting in this country, right out my door. If I`m going off hunting, it`ll be moose, elk, Dall, and stone sheep. 

Up your way I`d like to trap a fisher. And a wolverine, if they still roam those woods.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I got the best deer hunting in this country, right out my door. If I`m going off hunting, it`ll be moose, elk, Dall, and stone sheep.
> 
> Up your way I`d like to trap a fisher. And a wolverine, if they still roam those woods.


Might get a fisher,,,,but no wolverines,,,,can get you an Elk nearby,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nic you need to trap Montana to get what your wanting. That’s about as far south as the Wolverine ranges these days.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I remember them fellas in mechanic school bragging about going to B-52 school. Sitting on the tip of the spear they’d say. I’m thinking you poor idiots, most of their bases are in the upper mid-west. Minot, the UP, turning wrenches at -20.


I tried to get to Minot,volunteered for a 5 year stint,,,,notta,,,,TAC didn't want to give me up,I guess,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

I put that Thunder Vest on Ric that MizT bought for him, it's sposed to help with stuff like thunder, fireworks, separation anxiety, etc., etc.,

Once I strap it on him it was like he's glued to me, so much for the separation anxiety.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger, I could go for a bowl of that chili right now that you posted.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger, I could go for a bowl of that chili right now that you posted.



Mrs is sleeping, come on. We’d have half a crockpot eat and a few Yuenglings drank before she wakes up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mrs is sleeping, come on. We’d have half a crockpot eat and a few Yuenglings drank before she wakes up.



Thanks for the offer!

I grabbed a big bowl of spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I tried to get to Minot,volunteered for a 5 year stint,,,,notta,,,,TAC didn't want to give me up,I guess,,,,



I rest my case on Minot volunteers, average Jan temp 18 degrees, average annual temp 42 degrees.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

MizT down in central FL visiting Grandpa Terry, his Birthday is tomorrow 82nd.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT down in central FL visiting Grandpa Terry, his Birthday is tomorrow 82nd.



Congrats to him! I’ve got a few on my mom’s side made up into late 90s. Dad’s family not so much.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

That Ruger chili does look good. I`ll set a pot to simmering either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That Ruger chili does look good. I`ll set a pot to simmering either tomorrow or Tuesday.



Don't  forget  the chili beans .


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That Ruger chili does look good. I`ll set a pot to simmering either tomorrow or Tuesday.


Just started my "zero carb" diet, but with the temps. we've got forecast... a crockpot of your chili WILL be on the menu in the next couple of days.


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Some kinda axe throwing  competition  on tv


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

Tied up they  went for sudden  death.
not what I thought


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

They just  threw at the targets again


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2020)

World Axe Throwing  League.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

cramer said:


> World Axe Throwing  League.




I`d like to see my son get into that.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see my son get into that.


I'm sure he can, but can he toss a double bit as good as he can a hawk?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I'm sure he can, but can he toss a double bit as good as he can a hawk?




He could probably pick it up right quick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer the blacks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Afternoon all !!!  Hopefully this wind and sunshine dried out the haul roads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Think the wife's relapsing . . grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Most that I know from up there pronounce it Louavul.


That is the correct phonetic pronunciation of muh birthplace.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Not good Bro. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I rest my case on Minot volunteers, average Jan temp 18 degrees, average annual temp 42 degrees.


I tried to though,,,,I wanted to get to SAC,to work on the big engines,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think the wife's relapsing . . grrrrrrrrrrr.



Sux!!!




dwhee87 said:


> That is the correct phonetic pronunciation of muh birthplace.



I'll be danged.......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Dan


Hooked On Quack said:


> Think the wife's relapsing . . grrrrrrrrrrr.



Dang bro, not good!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Sux!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a mess of family up that way. My grandpa was a doctor in Lebanon KY for about 5 decades. Started out making rounds in a horse & buggy.

Bunch of good bourbon made in them there hills


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I got a mess of family up that way. My grandpa was a doctor in Lebanon KY for about 5 decades. Started out making rounds in a horse & buggy.
> 
> Bunch of good bourbon made in them there hills



Yes it is, especially now that I know about the exhale and the Kentucky chew.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2020)

Good Sunday evening bro's, time for me to get 'er done !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Sunday evening bro's, time for me to get 'er done !!!



Stay warm Hoss, gon be chilly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

Evening all

quack, hope the misses recovers quickly.

I'm with batbro, chili sounds good but too many carbs

Ruger, duck is too gamey for me too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Talk about some hand/eye coordination, not to mention ear!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Sunday evening bro's, time for me to get 'er done !!!


Don't forget to bring Pete in and feed him something warm.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2020)

Evening folks, hope everything is ok Quack


----------



## Batjack (Jan 19, 2020)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks, hope everything is ok Quack


Hey Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks, hope everything is ok Quack



Howdy Wybro!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Chili is excellent, Mrs Ruger complaining about the bite.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2020)

Howdy Chief and Bat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chili is excellent, Mrs Ruger complaining about the bite.



That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2020)

Chief did you see that crawfish gumbo I posted?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Wycliff said:


> Howdy Chief and Bat



Workin hardly or hardly workin?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2020)

Hardly working 


Jeff C. said:


> Workin hardly or hardly workin?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2020)

Wycliff said:


> Chief did you see that crawfish gumbo I posted?



Thinned my rue out too much, was letting it simmer for 5 hours without me there thought it would thicken up but it didn’t ?‍


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2020)

evening wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 19, 2020)

Wycliff said:


> Thinned my rue out too much, was letting it simmer for 5 hours without me there thought it would thicken up but it didn’t ?‍




No sir I did not. Where was the post?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

Is everyone beautiful?   Because we all seem to have slept in this morning.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 20, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is everyone beautiful?   Because we all seem to have slept in this morning.



Morning GW. I was waiting for your coffee to finish brewing....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning GW. I was waiting for your coffee to finish brewing....



well hopefully it opened your eyes


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> *Heads up for those that are unaware.*
> 
> All the years I've been driving all over the southeast and so forth, stopping in Pilots for gas and pit stops, I've never noticed these:View attachment 999386
> 
> ...


Morning! Black coffee an 2 rooster bullets!


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2020)

Good  morning  guys,
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
what time is the parade in 30055?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Good morning gents.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

17 degrees here this AM,no wind,,,,we had to have gotten at least 10 inches of snow,I had to make several passes with the Hemi,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Coffee is good this AM GW,,,,didn't sleep worth a darn,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2020)

Brrrr  
28 here and breezy


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

24 and 7 mph wind, chippy


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> 24 and 7 mph wind, chippy


Chilly,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2020)

Chief is wearing the Thundershirt  and chilling  out this morning . 
Gon miss all the coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

cramer said:


> Good  morning  guys,
> Thanks  for  the  coffee  G
> what time is the parade in 30055?



Starts after the fuel isn't jelled.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Coffee is good this AM GW,,,,didn't sleep worth a darn,,,,



guilty conscience is what I tell my wife when she tells me that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

A few pic's of the snow,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> 24 and 7 mph wind, chippy



I've not ventured out this morning just opening the door to let the dog out was enough to convince me to wait.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> guilty conscience is what I tell my wife when she tells me that.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've not ventured out this morning just opening the door to let the dog out was enough to convince me to wait.



Exactly, I have a tether so all I do is open door and put her on the cable. You didn’t want to stand in that door long.


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2020)

I may have to get Diesel  a Thundershirt . 
He went out this am , came right back. I put a sweater  on him and he's  chilling like Chief


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2020)

In his bed


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Think I’ll fry the last of my Crakajak sausage and some eggs.


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2020)

I think I'll  put some pulled  pork on a biscuit  and scramble a couple  of aigs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

cramer said:


> Chief is wearing the Thundershirt  and chilling  out this morning .
> Gon miss all the coffee





Good Mornin gentlemen!

25° here and feels like 19°, breeze just began moving my flag and chimes just started playing tunes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> 25° here and feels like 19°, breeze just began moving my flag and chimes just started playing tunes.


Chilly there too,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2020)

Morning Driveling bro's !!!  29 here with a lil breeze, not bad at all.  Watched a clip on YouTube called Fair Food, I'm craving kone dogs and nachos . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Chilly there too,,,,



Wasn’t too bad when I walked out to pasture with dogs......calm. By the time I walked back to the house the breeze got up a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

I need an insulated cup here on the porch, coffee getting cold fast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Crakajak done good on his sausage, it’s pretty tasty.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Morn'n Folks. Last week of P.T. !!! These folks must think nobody has a life, had to be there at 6am this morning which put me at having to be up at 4:30 to start get'n breakfast and "Daisey" going. And I was sleeping sooooo good with the window open.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Driveling bro's !!!  29 here with a lil breeze, not bad at all.  Watched a clip on YouTube called Fair Food, I'm craving kone dogs and nachos . .


Elephant ears too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks. Last week of P.T. !!! These folks must think nobody has a life, had to be there at 6am this morning which put me at having to be up at 4:30 to start get'n breakfast and "Daisey" going. And I was sleeping sooooo good with the window open.


Mng,,,,your almost pardoned,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks. Last week of P.T. !!! These folks must think nobody has a life, had to be there at 6am this morning which put me at having to be up at 4:30 to start get'n breakfast and "Daisey" going. And I was sleeping sooooo good with the window open.



Man, that’s early for an appt.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Driveling bro's !!!  29 here with a lil breeze, not bad at all.  Watched a clip on YouTube called Fair Food, I'm craving kone dogs and nachos . .


There's a show on the cooking channel called Carnival Eats, flings about as many cravings as the Cafe forum does.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy FROSTY Morning to all of you Drivelers.  

About 10 minutes ago, I heard the neighborhood guinea coming down the street just a "squawking".........this really LOUD noise sounded just like it was saying, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic.  Well,  I went outside and put two crumbled up Lorna Doone cookies on the paper plate and sat it down so that it could eat breakfast.  This dang guinea then looked at me and started squawking again and it sounded like it was saying, Where is my hot coffee? Where is my hot coffee?  Where is my hot coffee?   

PS:   I think that I might be shipping this lonely guinea over to Gobblin's house for the coffee and maybe he will ship it on down to Nic's house.  


Just so all of you know.......That is NOT a snowball's chance in  "whatumacallit" that I will be attending any parades today !!!!  



I hope that all of you will have a productive day and pass it on.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,your almost pardoned,,,,


Oh no! Now she's talking about me driving her to work and picking her up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> There's a show on the cooking channel called Carnival Eats, flings about as many cravings as the Cafe forum does.



They fry stuff I never knew could be fried.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Mrs Ruger, got a busy day. She has CEU class this morning then a full shift of ICU residency tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2020)

Purty sure Sockbro has completely lost it, that young/hawt/loving is killing 'em . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sure Sockbro has completely lost it, that young/hawt/loving is killing 'em . .



Man has to know his limitations.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> They fry stuff I never knew could be fried.


And some of the strangest concoctions you've ever seen. I thought I was crazy with some of the stuff I put together, but those carnies are slap nuts.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Man has to know his limitations.


That all depends on how long he wants to live....what a way to go.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Oh no! Now she's talking about me driving her to work and picking her up.


? ? ? ?,,,,she loves ya,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Wasn’t too bad when I walked out to pasture with dogs......calm. By the time I walked back to the house the breeze got up a bit.



keep the breeze over there please.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sure Sockbro has completely lost it, that young/hawt/loving is killing 'em . .


I just know Gold Toes and Redwing's don't go together,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bat you might as well get you one of them taxi hat driver hats, can look the part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sure Sockbro has completely lost it, that young/hawt/loving is killing 'em . .



But, he’s no longer blind.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bat you might as well get you one of them taxi hat driver hats, can look the part.


I was thinking one of those Morgan Freeman hats and coat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I was thinking one of those Morgan Freeman hats and coat.



Exactly....


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

All I can say is when the white fish start running up the creeks around late March.. she's on her own, cause I'll be gone....fish'n.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> But, he’s no longer blind.



If I post I’ll have to ban myself.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> All I can say is when the white fish start running up the creeks around late March.. she's on her own, cause I'll be gone....fish'n.


I'm go'n "walk about". Gonna find and annoy everybody I know with a boat from the pan handle through lower Ala. up to W.V. and might not stop till I get to my buddy's place on the Rock River in Ill.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> All I can say is when the white fish start running up the creeks around late March.. she's on her own, cause I'll be gone....fish'n.


I'm dying to get on those White bass,,,,what's the limit again?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I'm go'n "walk about". Gonna find and annoy everybody I know with a boat from the pan handle through lower Ala. up to W.V. and might not stop till I get to my buddy's place on the Rock River in Ill.


A Dang Yankee messed you up last year,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 20, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Mng Trad,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 20, 2020)

15 is limit on white bass. Bat why you wanting to annoy all those folks with boats? You no got one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

I`ll drive 100 miles just for the pleasure of killing a guinea. 


Mornin`.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> 15 is limit on white bass. Bat why you wanting to annoy all those folks with boats? You no got one?


If I can get down,he's got my boat,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> If I post I’ll have to ban myself.


GREAT song!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> If I post I’ll have to ban myself.













Nicodemus said:


> I`ll drive 100 miles just for the pleasure of killing a guinea.
> 
> 
> Mornin`.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT song!


X2,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all



mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll drive 100 miles just for the pleasure of killing a guinea.
> 
> 
> Mornin`.



I know of some but you'd have to go through ATL to get to them.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 20, 2020)

What you got against them birds Nic.  I like seeing them tick eating machines running around.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> 15 is limit on white bass. Bat why you wanting to annoy all those folks with boats? You no got one?


Got three, none that float. My problem is the guy that's been taking me fish'n for the past 15 years got moved to W.V.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> What you got against them birds Nic.  I like seeing them tick eating machines running around.




In your younger days, did you ever try to sneak back in the house late at night, and your folks had guineas? They the best watchdog in the world, and I don`t care how good you can "ghost" through the dark. Them guineas gonna know you there and tell the world. 

Hate is not in my vocabulary, but I don`t have any kind thoughts for those birds.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Got three, none that float. My problem is the guy that's been taking me fish'n for the past 15 years got moved to W.V.


If I can there and you can get a Reese on your truck,,,,I'll let you use it when I leave,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> In your younger days, did you ever try to sneak back in the house late at night, and your folks had guineas? They the best watchdog in the world, and I don`t care how good you can "ghost" through the dark. Them guineas gonna know you there and tell the world.
> 
> Hate is not in my vocabulary, but I don`t have any kind thoughts for those birds.


Are they good eating?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> In your younger days, did you ever try to sneak back in the house late at night, and your folks had guineas? They the best watchdog in the world, and I don`t care how good you can "ghost" through the dark. Them guineas gonna know you there and tell the world.
> 
> Hate is not in my vocabulary, but I don`t have any kind thoughts for those birds.


Me either! Just hearing them makes the hair on my neck stand up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Are they good eating?




The dumplins off them are good. I don`t like the meat from them though. They are a lot of fun to kill though. Shotgun, knife, it don`t matter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> The dumplins off them are good. I don`t like the meat from them though. They are a lot of fun to kill though. Shotgun, knife, it don`t matter.



If it ain’t good eatin I don’t care much for any of it. Of course, I would IF I had to.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

I had done grown and got gone for a year or two and the Old Man wanted guinea and dumplins, so he called me to "harvest" two. Three shots, five guineas out there doing the dying dance, and one was one of his prized white ones. There would have been more if he hadn`t hollered me down. Ol` Nick didn`t then and won`t now, discriminate.

Then at WAR, somebody brought 3 in a cage to see my reaction. The one that got out went into a tree, Al shot it out with a blunt, and it was still carrying on when I got my hands on it. I made sure it died a glorious death. They wouldn`t let me have the other two after that.

I mean it when when I say I don`t like guineas.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I had done grown and got gone for a year or two and the Old Man wanted guinea and dumplins, so he called me to "harvest" two. Three shots, five guineas out there doing the dying dance, and one was one of his prized white ones. There would have been more if he hadn`t hollered me down. Ol` Nick didn`t then and won`t now, discriminate.
> 
> Then at WAR, somebody brought 3 in a cage to see my reaction. The one that got out went into a tree, Al shot it out with a blunt, and it was still carrying on when I got my hands on it. I made sure it died a glorious death. They wouldn`t let me have the other two after that.
> 
> I mean it when when I say I don`t like guineas.



Well, that clears it up, if there were any doubt.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 20, 2020)

Found a time lapse video of Cmp1's snowfall last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218913793457250304


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I had done grown and got gone for a year or two and the Old Man wanted guinea and dumplins, so he called me to "harvest" two. Three shots, five guineas out there doing the dying dance, and one was one of his prized white ones. There would have been more if he hadn`t hollered me down. Ol` Nick didn`t then and won`t now, discriminate.
> 
> Then at WAR, somebody brought 3 in a cage to see my reaction. The one that got out went into a tree, Al shot it out with a blunt, and it was still carrying on when I got my hands on it. I made sure it died a glorious death. They wouldn`t let me have the other two after that.
> 
> I mean it when when I say I don`t like guineas.




    

I saw the pics.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Found a time lapse video of Cmp1's snowfall last night.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218913793457250304




Evidence of Climate change/Global warming.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Found a time lapse video of Cmp1's snowfall last night.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218913793457250304


Not sure if ours was this bad,but bad enough,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Evidence of Climate change/Global warming.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm not bragging,but when you have to make several passes with my truck,and the plow only part way down,,,,it's pretty bad,,,,I waited till it was done,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm not bragging,but when you have to make several passes with my truck,and the plow only part way down,,,,it's pretty bad,,,,I waited till it was done,,,,



If you had a Ford or GMC/Chevy only one pass would've been necessary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

But Hey, look at the bright spot, you don't have any rust.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> If you had a Ford or GMC/Chevy only one pass would've been necessary.


? ? ? ?,,,,funny,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,funny,,,,




Couldn't resist!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Seriously though,it was at least 10 inches,maybe more,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't resist!


I know,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Daggumit, I have tweaked my back somehow this mornin. Don't even know how, just went to get up up out of chair and BAMM!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggumit, I have tweaked my back somehow this mornin. Don't even know how, just went to get up up out of chair and BAMM!


I just got my pain meds,,,,finnaly,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

All I’ve got is a heat pad and ice pack. I reckon I’ll deploy both intermittently here soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Only thing I can think of that I lifted that was heavy recently was last night, Jags lemon tree in a large pot to place it in insulated bldg, or a full propane tank to carry up on porch for heater.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Only thing I can think of that I lifted that was heavy recently was last night, Jags lemon tree in a large pot to place it in insulated bldg, or a full propane tank to carry up on porch for heater.


Hope it gets feeling better,,,,mines hurting too,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggumit, I have tweaked my back somehow this mornin. Don't even know how, just went to get up up out of chair and BAMM!



Just getting up can do it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just getting up can do it




All I know is that's WHEN I felt it, but did seem a little stiff when I first got out of bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Got the ice pak on for now.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the ice pak on for now.


Soak it in alchihol.....from the inside out.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I had done grown and got gone for a year or two and the Old Man wanted guinea and dumplins, so he called me to "harvest" two. Three shots, five guineas out there doing the dying dance, and one was one of his prized white ones. There would have been more if he hadn`t hollered me down. Ol` Nick didn`t then and won`t now, discriminate.
> 
> Then at WAR, somebody brought 3 in a cage to see my reaction. The one that got out went into a tree, Al shot it out with a blunt, and it was still carrying on when I got my hands on it. I made sure it died a glorious death. They wouldn`t let me have the other two after that.
> 
> I mean it when when I say I don`t like guineas.


Ol' nick shore done that at WAR, I saw him with my own eye's. I was setten around the trade blanket he was behind Wendell's tent when he did it. I thought what in the world is that man doing. He throwed that thing on it's back got down on his knees took that razor sharp knife and opened it up. I thought to myself I don't ever want to mess with that man.. That was the most fun I had ever had with a bunch of stranger's..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Soak it in alchihol.....from the inside out.




Might have to....if it don't improve.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 20, 2020)

Chicken, guineas or rat killings they all be fun. Eat the first two and throw the rats to the hogs. Nanny would not let any harm come to any of her guineas. Kill one and you couldn’t eat Sunday dinner with her unless you brought her three or more to replace that one you killed in a moments weakness. Even after bringing her more guineas she still wouldn’t let you have any nanner pudding for dessert for at least half a year. After one time she broke me from shooting anything she claimed as hers.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to....if it don't improve.


Hope it gets feeling better,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Hope it gets feeling better,,,,



Thanks, just gonna take it easy and move very gingerly. No sudden moves.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll drive 100 miles just for the pleasure of killing a guinea.      Mornin`.






gobbleinwoods said:


> I know of some but you'd have to go through ATL to get to them.






trad bow said:


> What you got against them birds Nic.  I like seeing them tick eating machines running around.





Nicodemus said:


> In your younger days, did you ever try to sneak back in the house late at night, and your folks had guineas? They the best watchdog in the world, and I don`t care how good you can "ghost" through the dark. Them guineas gonna know you there and tell the world.
> 
> Hate is not in my vocabulary, but I don`t have any kind thoughts for those birds.





trad bow said:


> Chicken, guineas or rat killings they all be fun. Eat the first two and throw the rats to the hogs. Nanny would not let any harm come to any of her guineas. Kill one and you couldn’t eat Sunday dinner with her unless you brought her three or more to replace that one you killed in a moments weakness. Even after bringing her more guineas she still wouldn’t let you have any nanner pudding for dessert for at least half a year. After one time she broke me from shooting anything she claimed as hers.




SOMEWHERE IN THIS CONVERSATION HAS TO BE A TOP-RATED MOVIE OF SORTS....WITH NIC BEING THE STAR CHARACTER AND THEN SEVERAL ACCOMPLICES PARTICIPATING AS WELL  !!!!!  THERE MIGHT BE A LOT OF MONEY TO BE MADE IF WE CAN LOCATE A REALLY FAMOUS DIRECTOR FOR THIS EPIC FEATURE !!!! 

 


PS:  NIC IS CORRECT ABOUT THOSE DANG GUINEAS BEING THE VERY BEST WATCHDOG ON THE PLANET BECAUSE THEY DON'T MISS ANYTHING...EVEN IF YOU ARE A GHOST !!!!!  IF A HAWK FLIES OVER EVEN A 1/4 MILE AWAY, THEY START SQUAWKING....HAWK, HAWK, HAWK,  AND THEY ALL RUN FOR COVER IN A SPLIT SECOND TOO.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sure Sockbro has completely lost it, that young/hawt/loving is killing 'em . .






Ruger#3 said:


> Man has to know his limitations.






Batjack said:


> That all depends on how long he wants to live....what a way to go.






Cmp1 said:


> I just know Gold Toes and Redwing's don't go together,,,,






Ruger#3 said:


> If I post I’ll have to ban myself.
> 
> ...



FIRST OFF, I HAVE NEVER WORN ANY REDWING SHOES IN MY LIFE BUT I AM AN EXPERT WHEN IT COMES TO BLACK GOLD-TOE SOCKS !!!!


THE FACT IS THAT IF I DIED TODAY, I WOULD STILL BE HAPPY AND PROUD OF WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISHED IN MY LIFE.   YES, I ENJOY EVERY SECOND OF BEING WITH MY GIRLFRIEND.  I BET SEVERAL OF YOU WOULD BE VERY JEALOUS IF YOU MET MY GIRLFRIEND TOO.  

A FEW OF YOU HAVE SEEN WHAT MY GIRLFRIEND LOOKS LIKE AND I KNOW THAT I AM ONE OF THE MOST FORTUNATE PEOPLE ON THIS PLANET BECAUSE SHE AND I GET TO SPEND A LOT OF TIME TOGETHER AND WE LOVE EACH OTHER VERY MUCH.  WE WERE ABLE TO HAVE A LATE LUNCH TOGETHER YESTERDAY AFTERNOON.....AFTER I GOT BACK FROM MY FIRST TRIP UP TO THE COUNTRY IN THE PAST FEW MONTHS.  

WE BOTH AGREE THAT THERE WAS A REASON THAT OUR PATHS CROSSED AS SUCH WITH HER HELPING ME AS I WAS STRUGGLING WITH SOME PACKAGES IN ONE HAND  WHILE I WAS WALKING ON CRUTCHES AS I WAS TRYING TO GET BACK TO MY VEHICLE AS A LIGHT RAIN BEGAN.   SEVERAL MONTHS LATER WE RAN INTO EACH OTHER AGAIN AND LIFE JUST BLOSSOMED FOR BOTH OF US.

I AM HOPING THAT SHE AND I CAN ATTEND A GON GET-TOGETHER IN THE NEAR FUTURE AS WELL.   THEN YOU COULD SEE JUST WHY I REALLY ENJOY LIFE AND HAVE SUCH A BIG SMILE ON MY FACE THESE DAYS.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> FIRST OFF, I HAVE NEVER WORN ANY REDWING SHOES IN MY LIFE BUT I AM AN EXPERT WHEN IT COMES TO BLACK GOLD-TOE SOCKS !!!!
> 
> 
> THE FACT IS THAT IF I DIED TODAY, I WOULD STILL BE HAPPY AND PROUD OF WHAT I HAVE ACCOMPLISHED IN MY LIFE.   YES, I ENJOY EVERY SECOND OF BEING WITH MY GIRLFRIEND.  I BET SEVERAL OF YOU WOULD BE VERY JEALOUS IF YOU MET MY GIRLFRIEND TOO.
> ...



Amen brother,,,,I'm joking about the Gold Toes,I wore a pair of light duty socks with my Redwing's and now I have callaouses,,,,? ? ? ? 

BTW,my Dad wore Gold Toes,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 20, 2020)

Good afternoon evabody.It was a great afternoon to be outside.Finished my homemade fire pit today.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 20, 2020)

I went to see a gal back around 71 or so. I rode my bike in the yard and the guineas started sounding off. Gals dad said won’t no one come slipping in my yard and I gots a couple peacocks in the barn.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good afternoon evabody.It was a great afternoon to be outside.Finished my homemade fire pit today.


That fire looks cold, might want to take it inside till it warms up a bit.










Just kidding, good look'n job.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I went to see a gal back around 71 or so. I rode my bike in the yard and the guineas started sounding off. Gals dad said won’t no one come slipping in my yard and I gots a couple peacocks in the barn.



pea fowl sound off too.   HELP!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> That fire looks cold, might want to take it inside till it warms up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my breaking fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 20, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good afternoon evabody.It was a great afternoon to be outside.Finished my homemade fire pit today.




What did you make that out of Cracka, looks good!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I went to see a gal back around 71 or so. I rode my bike in the yard and the guineas started sounding off. Gals dad said won’t no one come slipping in my yard and I gots a couple peacocks in the barn.


I asked a buddy of mine back when we were kids.."Why does your Dad keep that mean, noisy, old peacock around?" He said..."Have you seen my sister? That's why." Thinking back, it was the early 70's, might have been the same girl trad wanted to .. visit.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 20, 2020)

55 gallon drum.cut the top out and then the bottom.put the middle section inside the bottom to protect the high temp paint.Wire wheeled the industrial paint off and sprayed it with high temp paint,II also put firebricks in the bottom to make it last longer.Bought the firebricks on sale at TS for 28.00,Someone gave me the barrel.Had to buy the stand legs ,nuts bolts,paint.Labor was. Free.I think I have  around $ 60.00 total.But Mommas happy so it was worth the extra $$$.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 20, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I asked a buddy of mine back when we were kids.."Why does your Dad keep that mean, noisy, old peacock around?" He said..."Have you seen my sister? That's why." Thinking back, it was the early 70's, might have been the same girl trad wanted to .. visit.


I might have dated her younger sister.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> SOMEWHERE IN THIS CONVERSATION HAS TO BE A TOP-RATED MOVIE OF SORTS....WITH NIC BEING THE STAR CHARACTER AND THEN SEVERAL ACCOMPLICES PARTICIPATING AS WELL  !!!!!  THERE MIGHT BE A LOT OF MONEY TO BE MADE IF WE CAN LOCATE A REALLY FAMOUS DIRECTOR FOR THIS EPIC FEATURE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just remember, back in them days, I weren`t no Angel.   


Still ain`t, but I`m not the Veritable Wrath Of Abraham in the woods or river now that I was then. In those days, there weren`t no closed season, there weren`t no bag limits. I done as i pleased.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 20, 2020)

All I can say about that Nic is you weren’t alone living that lifestyle. Father Time has a way of slowing us all down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> All I can say about that Nic is you weren’t alone living that lifestyle. Father Time has a way of slowing us all down.




For sure. I`m paying for it now too.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 20, 2020)

trad bow said:


> All I can say about that Nic is you weren’t alone living that lifestyle. Father Time has a way of slowing us all down.


A lot of the things we did in the 70's and 80s will get you locked up quick in today's world.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2020)

morning,.

Didn't sleep well at all last night.   Tossed and turned, work up several times.   It is a need coffee morning for sure.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2020)

Morning, G. Thanks for the coffee. I don't think I've slept through the night in a decade. Must be an age thing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2020)

Baby it is cold outside.

dw, glad you said how-d as I was thinking the apocalypse had occurred and I was the last driveler on Earth.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 21, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2020)

Hay


----------



## Batjack (Jan 21, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning,.
> 
> Didn't sleep well at all last night.   Tossed and turned, work up several times.   It is a need coffee morning for sure.


I was flip'n and flop'n all night too. The one time I did pass out, I woke up in a pool of sweat. That's strange considering I left the window open and it's 39* in here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2020)

26 glorious degrees in the 30132.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I was flip'n and flop'n all night too. The one time I did pass out, I woke up in a pool of sweat. That's strange considering I left the window open and it's 39* in here.



Funny (true) story. The character 'Iceman' in Top Gun got his knick name, not because of the ice running through his veins in the cockpit, but because he always slept with the window open to his room in the winter.

He was in my BIL's squadron years ago. I got a pic around here somewhere of my wife standing with him in front of his F/A-18 on the tarmac at NAS Jacksonville.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Funny (true) story. The character 'Iceman' in Top Gun got his knick name, not because of the ice running through his veins in the cockpit, but because he always slept with the window open to his room in the winter.
> 
> He was in my BIL's squadron years ago. I got a pic around here somewhere of my wife standing with him in front of his F/A-18 on the tarmac at NAS Jacksonville.


Our first landlord in Germany insisted that we keep a window open in the winter,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning,.
> 
> Didn't sleep well at all last night.   Tossed and turned, work up several times.   It is a need coffee morning for sure.


Me either,,,,my back hurts,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Balmy 12 degrees here,clear,no wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> 26 glorious degrees in the 30132.


I'll take it,,,,

BTW,,,,Mng,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you wide awake and frozen Drivelers.  I went to bed about 12:30 AM and got up at 6 AM with supposedly an extra hour of sleep.   I must have woke up about 3-4 times during the night as well.

I went outside to get my newspaper a few minutes ago while wearing my jock strap and flip-flops.  By the time I got back inside, I thought that I had to go to the bathroom BUT realized that I didn't need to when I couldn't "find it" !!!!!      Dang, it is as cold as a well digger's rear end in Siberia outside!!!!  I am also glad that I wasn't flying in that small plane that was flying over as I went outside to get my newspaper. 

I bet that Batjack is probably "ice fishing" this morning !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you wide awake and frozen Drivelers.  I went to bed about 12:30 AM and got up at 6 AM with supposedly an extra hour of sleep.   I must have woke up about 3-4 times during the night as well.
> 
> I went outside to get my newspaper a few minutes ago while wearing my jock strap and flip-flops.  By the time I got back inside, I thought that I had to go to the bathroom BUT realized that I didn't need to when I couldn't "find it" !!!!!      Dang, it is as cold as a well digger's rear end in Siberia outside!!!!  I am also glad that I wasn't flying in that small plane that was flying over as I went outside to get my newspaper.
> 
> I bet that Batjack is probably "ice fishing" this morning !!!!!


I'll gladly take your Temps,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> A lot of the things we did in the 70's and 80s will get you locked up quick in today's world.


This right here,,,,like tapping a girls hiney,,,,we did it all the time,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good afternoon evabody.It was a great afternoon to be outside.Finished my homemade fire pit today.


Nice,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Good morning evabody.Slept like a baby for 5 hours last nite.Thanks to g $ for the extra strong coffee this cold a.m.It's a good day to hang out by a big fire and swap lies and fix the world's problems.To bad I have things to do..


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> This right here,,,,like tapping a girls hiney,,,,we did it all the time,,,,


You could hug a girl without having to ask permission first.Next thing you know we will have to ask permission to shake a man's hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> You could hug a girl without having to ask permission first.Next thing you know we will have to ask permission to shake a man's hand.


Yep,,,,you might even be scared to ask a girl out these days,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!


Mng Chief,,,,How's your back?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Chief,,,,How's your back?



Still moving very gingerly, it’s tweaked.
One wrong move will send me to my knees.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still moving very gingerly, it’s tweaked.
> One wrong move will send me to my knees.


Yikes! Hope you get better soon brother!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still moving very gingerly, it’s tweaked.
> One wrong move will send me to my knees.


Sounds like you need a chiropractor  visit or at least a muscle relaxer and a day on the sofa.Hope your back gets better.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Good morning gents.........back to busting rocks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still moving very gingerly, it’s tweaked.
> One wrong move will send me to my knees.


Wow,,,,hope it gets feeling better,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Hay blood.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Mornin Ruger.hope your bumper car ride is easy this mornin.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Mornin swampy.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Good Mornin chief.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 21, 2020)

Morning y’all. It be a little cool this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Mng Cracker,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Mng TB,,,,cold here too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning gents.........back to busting rocks.



Mornin Ruger.



blood on the ground said:


> Yikes! Hope you get better soon brother!



Yessir, thanks and good Mornin!




Crakajak said:


> Sounds like you need a chiropractor  visit or at least a muscle relaxer and a day on the sofa.Hope your back gets better.



I think I actually have 1 muscle relaxer in my work back pack. 



Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,,hope it gets feeling better,,,,



Thanks bud!



Crakajak said:


> Good Mornin chief.



Mornin Cracka!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all. It be a little cool this morning.



Mornin, I’m showing 27° on NWS I believe it was.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Mornin trad bow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Nope, it’s showing 25° here with a chill factor of 17°.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

That’s a tRad chilly!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, it’s showing 25° here with a chill factor of 17°.


That's Chilly for there,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> That's Chilly for there,,,,



10-4, colder yesterday....more wind.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Wish I had my Bullitt heater,,,,can't find the guy I let borrow it,,,,he's probably in jail,,,,he never returned it,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, colder yesterday....more wind.


Good thing you got the Lemon tree put inside,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Still moving very gingerly, it’s tweaked.
> One wrong move will send me to my knees.



Be well soon.
You might consider a TENS unit for your back if you don't have one.
Best 35-50 bucks you'll spend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Good thing you got the Lemon tree put inside,,,,



I’da never heard the end of it if hadn’t.

Probably had something to do with my back issue though, big pot full of dirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Be well soon.
> You might consider a TENS unit for your back if you don't have one.
> Best 35-50 bucks you'll spend.



Thank you sir, that’s a great idea. I do have a prescription I need to go pickup today too anyway.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2020)

I know that I joke around a bunch BUT today is really a very somber day for me.

As I sit here at my computer and look up on the shelf above it at the photo taken on Christmas Day in 2009 of my late Texas girlfriend and me, it brings back a flood of wonderful memories of the 9 years that Teresa and I spent together.  However today is more intense as Teresa died 3 years ago from Breast cancer.  I stood by her bed and was holding her hand as she took her last breath at 8:57 AM.   She had endured this Breast cancer for the full 9 years that she and I had been together.

Thankfully, she and I were able to spend a tremendous amount of time together and I was able to be there for her during most all of her treatments of Radiation and Chemo as well.   We had a "long distance" relationship of sorts BUT she and I spent a lot of time traveling together all over the country including Alaska and Hawaii.  Her husband had died about 3-4 years before my late wife did.  Teresa actually saved my life when I was having a heart attack only 6 months after my wife had died.   She told me that she was supposed to go to church that night BUT something told her to call and check on me as she felt that something might be wrong with me.  The fact is that I was in dire condition right then but was trying to ignore it.  She quickly convinced me that I WAS HAVING A HEART ATTACK RIGHT THEN and I needed to get to the hospital immediately.  Thankfully, I did get to the hospital immediately and Teresa flew from Houston to Augusta the next morning and was at the hospital taking care of me by 2 PM and then for the next 2 weeks. 

I had known Teresa for a total of 18 years before I ever met her face to face.  She and I originally worked for the same company.  Teresa worked in our Houston plant and I worked here in Augusta.  We talked most every day because of our business relationship.  All that I knew was that she had blonde hair and blue eyes and I also knew that she was a wonderful lady because we had to talk most every day during those business years working together.   She ultimately worked for NASA for 17 years after that.  Teresa and my late wife became good friends because of the computer and Teresa kept up with wife's battle with heart and diabetic related illnesses that she died from.  Teresa's husband had died at only 50 years of age from these same types of illness.  It was strange that my late wife died at only 52 years of age.

The bottom line is the fact that there is a reason for everything that happens in our lives and I am very thankful for spending such a wonderful 9 years with Teresa as she battled breast cancer.  One last thing is the fact that Teresa also LOVED QUACK AND MS DAWN as they had various phone conversations along this journey.

Without any doubt, I am a VERY BLESSED PERSON in so many ways.  I have shared these details with my current girlfriend and she just loves me even more for knowing these facts.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I’da never heard the end of it if hadn’t.
> 
> Probably had something to do with my back issue though, big pot full of dirt.


All our pots are in the barn,,,,thanks to J and a two wheel hand cart,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Anyone know which one is the best bang for the buck? Looking @ CVS and they showed low stock in the $80.00 range.

I’ve got a prescription(not back related) I have to pickup anyway.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you sir, that’s a great idea. I do have a prescription I need to go pickup today too anyway.


If you do go to the Dr,ask him for some Diclofenate sodium creme,,,,it's like a prescription strength Blu Emu,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I know that I joke around a bunch BUT today is really a very somber day for me.
> 
> As I sit here at my computer and look up on the shelf above it at the photo taken on Christmas Day in 2009 of my late Texas girlfriend and me, it brings back a flood of wonderful memories of the 9 years that Teresa and I spent together.  However today is more intense as Teresa died 3 years ago from Breast cancer.  I stood by her bed and was holding her hand as she took her last breath at 8:57 AM.   She had endured this Breast cancer for the full 9 years that she and I had been together.
> 
> ...


Yes you are blessed,,,,definitely,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> If you do go to the Dr,ask him for some Diclofenate sodium creme,,,,it's like a prescription strength Blu Emu,,,,



Hoping to avoid the Dr. been going on for years. I failed a physical for a job when I was 19 yrs old due to curvature of the spine. Born with it according to Drs. and it cost me a job I would’ve been retired from @ 50 or so probably.

Of course, back then they didn’t want to touch you with a 10’ pole as far as surgery was concerned.

A steroid pack works well though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Hoping to avoid the Dr. been going on for years. I failed a physical for a job when I was 19 yrs old due to curvature of the spine. Born with it according to Drs. and it cost me a job I would’ve been retired from @ 50 or so probably.
> 
> Of course, back then they didn’t want to touch you with a 10’ pole as far as surgery was concerned.
> 
> A steroid pack works well though.


The NC gal I married had the same thing,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

26 with a wind chill of 23 here this morning. I love it. Had to bury my Lady`s little terrier last night. Old Jess was 17 years old.


Mornin`.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> 26 with a wind chill of 23 here this morning. I love it. Had to bury my Lady`s little terrier last night. Old Jess was 17 years old.
> 
> 
> Mornin`.


Sorry about your dog,,,,man the cold weather is gettin south,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

I sure would love to have those two GSPs the guy is giving away,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

You should take them Nic,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> 26 with a wind chill of 23 here this morning. I love it. Had to bury my Lady`s little terrier last night. Old Jess was 17 years old.
> 
> 
> Mornin`.



Oh my.   They sure become part of he family.   RIP Old Jess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> 26 with a wind chill of 23 here this morning. I love it. Had to bury my Lady`s little terrier last night. Old Jess was 17 years old.
> 
> 
> Mornin`.



Mannn, hate to hear that Nic!

Mornin sir.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nic, I'm sorry to hear that.
Our little gal is getting old and I'm dreading the day though I know its coming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You should take them Nic,,,,




Nope. I don`t hunt birds enough to warrant one, much less two, and even though I love  GSP, I`m a Heeler man. And when I get one, I spend time with the litter, and let a puppy pick me, not the other way around. I`m still not ready for one to try to replace Elly, yet.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> 26 with a wind chill of 23 here this morning. I love it. Had to bury my Lady`s little terrier last night. Old Jess was 17 years old.
> 
> 
> Mornin`.


That's always tough. People get awful attached to those little dogs. Part of the family. I know ours was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You should take them Nic,,,,




Easy for you to say, maybe he doesn't want, need, or have the desire to even consider it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Easy for you to say, maybe he doesn't want, need, or have the desire to even consider it.



Probably one of the most impactful decisions one makes beyond a human relationship.
Bringing a dog into the family effects to family and the dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm almost down to one dog and going to stay that way for a while considering Ric is not even 2 yrs old yet. 

Ol Boudreaux ain't gon be around a whole lot longer I would imagine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Once I slow down a bit, I want a 13 inch female Beagle to be my rabbit hunting and walking buddy. I'm not setup or ready for one right now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Probably one of the most impactful decisions one makes beyond a human relationship.
> Bringing a dog into the family effects to family and the dog.


We've got plenty,,,,we love em,,,,better than most people,,,,especially our Red cattledog,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Once I slow down a bit, I want a 13 inch female Beagle to be my rabbit hunting and walking buddy. I'm not setup or ready for one right now.


I'd love to have our Red have a litter,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2020)

I've often found dogs much more pleasant to be around than most people.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I've often found dogs much more pleasant to be around than most people.


Definitely,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I've often found dogs much more pleasant to be around than most people.


Lucy wants in,,,,too cold out,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Lucy wants in,,,,too cold out,,,,View attachment 999680


Betting there's a warm rug in front of a fireplace or wood-burner at the Cmp1 house for her this am.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, it’s showing 25° here with a chill factor of 17°.


I'm in heaven.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Betting there's a warm rug in front of a fireplace or wood-burner at the Cmp1 house for her this am.


Yep,,,,hard to play ball in ten inches of snow and 14 degrees,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm in heaven.


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> 26 with a wind chill of 23 here this morning. I love it. Had to bury my Lady`s little terrier last night. Old Jess was 17 years old.
> 
> 
> Mornin`.


Not good about the dog sir, temps are just right!


----------



## redeli (Jan 21, 2020)

morning all...brisk outside


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


? ? ? ?,,,,hilarious,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I've often found dogs much more pleasant to be around than most people.


I prefer my dog over most people.My dog doesn,t do drama.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I prefer my dog over most people.My dog doesn,t do drama.


Nor back talk,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 21, 2020)

My dog will talk back. Let you know quick if it’s too hot out side for him and if he’s not ready to stop training


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

trad bow said:


> My dog will talk back. Let you know quick if it’s too hot out side for him and if he’s not ready to stop training


Lucy just plain lays down,,,,she does the Frisbee and ball games,,,,easily the second smartest dog that ever owned me,,,,the first was a tie between my Blue Healer and a Terrier I had,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

trad bow said:


> My dog will talk back. Let you know quick if it’s too hot out side for him and if he’s not ready to stop training


My dog won,t move off the a.c. vent except to do #1 or#2 when its to hot outside....same as me.'


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> My dog won,t move off the a.c. vent except to do #1 or#2 when its to hot outside....same as me.'


? ? ? ?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 21, 2020)

Here,s a picture of my wifes best friend.They let me hang out with them
.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Here,s a picture of my wifes best friend.They let me hang out with them
> .View attachment 999696


Years ago,I had a great friend who wanted to give me one,,,,pretty dog,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Starting to get interesting here on the Mayhaw Road.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Pay no attention to the time on the stove.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Starting to get interesting here on the Mayhaw Road.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 999700


That's the chili powder you told me to get,,,,where's the corn?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> That's the chili powder you told me to get,,,,where's the corn?????




Don`t make me ban you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Starting to get interesting here on the Mayhaw Road.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 999700




Don't you dare......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me ban you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

@Nic,you've seen Betsy haven't you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> @Nic,you've seen Betsy haven't you?View attachment 999707




That looks like a Corgi?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks like a Corgi?


She is,,,,she herds the yardbirds,,,,not in 10 inches of snow though,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> She is,,,,she herds the yardbirds,,,,not in 10 inches of snow though,,,,? ? ? ?




Purty dog right there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty dog right there.


Thanks,it's the wife's,,,,bday present years ago,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Dang, I should have worked some this weekend. Feels like I'm watching a tsunami come ashore this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Well ladies and gentlemen,I just took a pill,,,,I'm gonna lay down,my back hurts,,,,

Chief,I hope your back gets better,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Afternoon all !!!  Sorry to hear 'bout  Ms. Sheryl's pup Nic.  Chiefgrow the TENS unit works !!!  Used it yesterday.  Dawn's still got the blahs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang, I should have worked some this weekend. Feels like I'm watching a tsunami come ashore this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Starting to get interesting here on the Mayhaw Road.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 999700



What is this garlic in a tube thing on the right?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is this garlic in a tube thing on the right?



We do that from a jar at my place instead of the crushed garlic cloves. It's pretty handy and last a long time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is this garlic in a tube thing on the right?




Chili pepper on the left too.....prepared.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> We do that from a jar at my place instead of the crushed garlic cloves. It's pretty handy and last a long time.



We'll go through three heads, not cloves, heads of garlic in less than a month here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2020)

We get this in one of the smaller sizes.
Sounds like you'd be a 32 ounce family.

https://www.kroger.com/p/spice-world-minced-garlic/0007096900009


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Gotta clean out the wood burning stove and get a fire started, sure felt good yesterday.  Dawn made home made kitchen sink, vegetable soup yesterday, cleaned the freezers out of leftova veggies, I boiled a leftova smoked ham and added a lb of ground deer meat. This soup has EVERYTHING in it and is most awesome !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta clean out the wood burning stove and get a fire started, sure felt good yesterday.  Dawn made home made kitchen sink, vegetable soup yesterday, cleaned the freezers out of leftova veggies, I boiled a leftova smoked ham and added a lb of ground deer meat. This soup has EVERYTHING in it and is most awesome !!!




Along with a pan 'o jalapeno kone bread with creamed corn, cheese and jalapenos!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta clean out the wood burning stove and get a fire started, sure felt good yesterday.  Dawn made home made kitchen sink, vegetable soup yesterday, cleaned the freezers out of leftova veggies, I boiled a leftova smoked ham and added a lb of ground deer meat. This soup has EVERYTHING in it and is most awesome !!!



Dang that sounds good right now. Time to make me a burger, or put another big dent in the Sketti.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Stove loaded and ready to light.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Yard man coming.  Need to check the field for dubs . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang that sounds good right now. Time to make me a burger, or put another big dent in the Sketti.




Garlic bread sketti sammich . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Nachos/Taco's n kone dogs fo suppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

For Nic, SPIKE that Chili up......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

No corn. Corn is for cornbread and Bourbon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Nic, do you post from your phone only?

Or, I should've asked if you also have a desk top computer?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, do you post from your phone only?




I just about always post from my laptop. Very rarely, I post from my phone. Truth be known, I`m still learning to post from my phone.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> No corn. Corn is for cornbread and Bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 999725


Looks great Nic,,,,even without the corn,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I just about always post from my laptop. Very rarely, I post from my phone. Truth be known, I`m still learning to post from my phone.



I gotcha, miss my laptop. I post from phone when gone or sitting on porch. Desktop computer when indoors, it's become obsolete now though. Windows7 no longer supported by Microsoft. 

Anyway, just wanted to show you this Station live streaming with the music above type music.

That Danheim feller started it, I just found it myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

For some reason that music makes me want to go outside dig and waller in the dirt, find a stick and sharpen it, kill something to eat, build a fire, skin and throw the meat on to cook, and wear the fur after I get the stink off.

Oh I forgot, and Howl at the Moon!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha, miss my laptop. I post from phone when gone or sitting on porch. Desktop computer when indoors, it's become obsolete now though. Windows7 no longer supported by Microsoft.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you this Station live streaming with the music above type music.
> 
> That Danheim feller started it, I just found it myself.




Man, that`s alright!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Funny (true) story. The character 'Iceman' in Top Gun got his knick name, not because of the ice running through his veins in the cockpit, but because he always slept with the window open to his room in the winter.
> 
> He was in my BIL's squadron years ago. I got a pic around here somewhere of my wife standing with him in front of his F/A-18 on the tarmac at NAS Jacksonville.


Found that old picture...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Found that old picture...
> View attachment 999755


Nice Pic,,,,always liked the F18s,,,,especially their slow speed "dirty " flights,,,,GE engines,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Found that old picture...
> View attachment 999755





That is too cool.

The late Colonel Bill Venz, Top Gun Instructor, and consultant in the move, was a friend of mine. I have one of his Top Gun Hats, and he gave my son a beautiful high altitude shot of him in his Tomcat. If you saw the movie, you saw his "finger", as seen by the Mig pilot.  

His flight name was Cloud Dancer.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That is too cool.
> 
> The late Colonel Bill Venz, Top Gun Instructor, and consultant in the move, was a friend of mine. I have one of his Top Gun Hats, and he gave my son a beautiful high altitude shot of him in his Tomcat. If you saw the movie, you saw his "finger", as seen by the Mig pilot.
> 
> His flight name was Cloud Dancer.


Those F14s were a big airplane,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Found that old picture...
> View attachment 999755


I just had a picture of me nailing my back on one of the panels of that jet,,,,I have so many scars on my back,,,,especially from the F4s,,,,not quite as many from the F16s,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Found that old picture...
> View attachment 999755



Like Nic said, that is very cool.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That is too cool.
> 
> The late Colonel Bill Venz, Top Gun Instructor, and consultant in the move, was a friend of mine. I have one of his Top Gun Hats, and he gave my son a beautiful high altitude shot of him in his Tomcat. If you saw the movie, you saw his "finger", as seen by the Mig pilot.
> 
> His flight name was Cloud Dancer.


They probably knew each other. I just looked up Rob Ffields (unique last name) and he was a 2-time TOPGUN instructor. Followed that up as squadron leader of the Blue Angels, and then a few combat tours.

Clearly an underachiever!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> They probably knew each other. I just looked up Rob Ffields (unique last name) and he was a 2-time TOPGUN instructor. Followed that up as squadron leader of the Blue Angels, and then a few combat tours.
> 
> Clearly an underachiever!


I wonder how hard it is to make rank in the Navy,,,,pretty hard in the AF,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

WOW !!!  Ya'll know some famous people!!   I just knew my Dad that served in WWII, and my Uncle's.  Worked with a buncha Vietnam Vets.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Batjack (Jan 21, 2020)

Good morning..Dave.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey


Where you been Dave?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 21, 2020)

Staying home and healing up. Tried too much too fast and taking it slower now. Feel good though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

lagrangedave said:


> Staying home and healing up. Tried too much too fast and taking it slower now. Feel good though.


Hope you continue to heal,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2020)

Good night all, just took my meds and last sip of likker . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Good morning folks..............lawd if you thought yesterday morning was cool,  21 degrees in Cartersville. Talk later from ATL.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks..............lawd if you thought yesterday morning was cool,  21 degrees in Cartersville. Talk later from ATL.


Mng Ruger,,,,i


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Warmer weather here this AM,,,,27 degrees here this AM,strong SW wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Mng everyone else when you get up,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Gotta go to Wally World this AM,,,,oh goodie,,,,and the VA clinic to give blood,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

morning Ruger and SwampY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

20* here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

Blairsville is reporting 14* this morning.    That is chilly.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Mng GW,,,,warmer here,,,,27 degrees,,,,strong SW wind,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 22, 2020)

Morning Ruger, Cmp1, and GB. Coffee's gonna have to work a little extra hard today...gotta both wake me up and warm me up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you Frozen Drivelers.

I've got to get a move on and get ready to go meet my girlfriend as we are going to spend some together today just enjoying life.  

Gobblin, there were some snow flakes falling early yesterday morning on the mountain about 1/2 way between Blairsville and Blue Ridge.   Off of Hwy 76 and go a few miles North up Sparks Mountain Road, then onto Rabbit Hunting Road and then on to Eagle Top Drive where one of my lady friends lives.  She called me and said that she had to drive to Dawsonville for a meeting at the bank but I told her that she was crazy to even think about getting out in the cold and ice etc and maybe she should reschedule this meeting until May or June instead !!!    

That area is a good place to visit but I wouldn't want to live up there year-round.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning Ruger, Cmp1, and GB. Coffee's gonna have to work a little extra hard today...gotta both wake me up and warm me up.


Mng,,,,definitely cold for you guys,,,,it feels like a heatwave here this AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you Frozen Drivelers.
> 
> I've got to get a move on and get ready to go meet my girlfriend as we are going to spend some together today just enjoying life.
> 
> ...


I'd live in the mountains in a country minute,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,especially near Tugalo,,,,or up NCH's way,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Gotta run guys,talk to you later,,,,

DW,,,,get some pic's of the crew at your lunch today,,,,and definitely those Po Boys,,,,


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm up and the fire is going. 30* here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2020)

YEP!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 22, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> YEP!


You're awfully peppy this am, Blood. You like the cold, or something?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

basstrkr said:


> I'm up and the fire is going. 30* here



30* would be nice.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 22, 2020)

Morn'n Folks. Only got down to 50* in here this morning, I opened the window only half way last night. 20* on the other side of the wall tho.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 22, 2020)

Morning y’all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2020)

24 here with a heavy frost. Mighty nice morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Mornin gentlemen!

I was surprised to see 21° here also.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Good morning from ATL......


----------



## trad bow (Jan 22, 2020)

23 here earlier. By time I fed dog and checked traps it was up to 28.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2020)

Love it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Weeedoggee, I’m up to 24°


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2020)

Good weather, nice fire, cowboy coffee, a walk in the woods and down to the swamp in a little while, and a pot of chili that simmered most of the day yesterday. Gonna be a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Rain coming back Thur & Fri


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Good weather, nice fire, cowboy coffee, a walk in the woods and down to the swamp in a little while, and a pot of chili that simmered most of the day yesterday. Gonna be a good day.





Indeed, still considering whether to drive an hour North (around ATL) to go meet some of the Patriots of this Great Country for a seafood lunch from the PF.

My lower back issue is still sketchy @ best, but a little better. Can't make any sudden twists, turns, or bends yet though. It'll let me know real quick that it's still there if I get too froggy.

That stroll to the swamp and chili sounds mighty good though.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 22, 2020)

Good morning evabody from the sunny 30078.Not sure what the temp are cause I have a deadline to meet so it's put on another layer ,get outside and get it done before the rain.Have a great day and be kind to something or some one today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm back,,,,33 degrees in town,,,,heatwave,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2020)

My Crakajak sausage is all gone, it was good. Going to break into some Broadbent next.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Indeed, still considering whether to drive an hour North (around ATL) to go meet some of the Patriots of this Great Country for a seafood lunch from the PF.
> 
> My lower back issue is still sketchy @ best, but a little better. Can't make any sudden twists, turns, or bends yet though. It'll let me know real quick that it's still there if I get too froggy.
> 
> That stroll to the swamp and chili sounds mighty good though.


Wonder what you did to your back,,,,hopefully it will heal quick,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> You're awfully peppy this am, Blood. You like the cold, or something?


He does,I'll swap with him,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Indeed, still considering whether to drive an hour North (around ATL) to go meet some of the Patriots of this Great Country for a seafood lunch from the PF.
> 
> My lower back issue is still sketchy @ best, but a little better. Can't make any sudden twists, turns, or bends yet though. It'll let me know real quick that it's still there if I get too froggy.



Don't require much of any of that to eat a Po-Boy and a plate of red beans & rice. C'mon!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Don't require much of any of that to eat a Po-Boy and a plate of red beans & rice. C'mon!


Love redbeans and rice,,,,

Years ago I got a box of that Zatarain's dirty rice,,,,never been so sick in my life,,,,except for when I had sausage gravy at Cracker Barrel,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> You're awfully peppy this am, Blood. You like the cold, or something?


Feels great!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> *Wonder what you did to your back,*,,,hopefully it will heal quick,,,,




I've had issues with my lower back for decades.

I posted it a couple of days ago here in this driveler and you "Liked" it.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/dwhee87-driveler-thread-310.959196/post-12095020


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I've had issues with my lower back for decades.
> 
> I posted it a couple of days ago here in this driveler and you "Liked" it.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/dwhee87-driveler-thread-310.959196/post-12095020


The spinal curvature,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,the lemon tree,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Mines in my upper back at my shoulder blade,,,,and it's Killin me today,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jan 22, 2020)

morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Mines in my upper back at my shoulder blade,,,,and it's Killin me today,,,,


How long you been hurting in that spot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Don't require much of any of that to eat a Po-Boy and a plate of red beans & rice. C'mon!



Looks like my boy Jag is backing out on me 

I'll be there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> The spinal curvature,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,the lemon tree,,,,



Read the link.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> How long you been hurting in that spot


2004,,,,it's actually the muscles that support the shoulder blade,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Read the link.


I'm out of it today,between my back and the pain meds,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> 2004,,,,it's actually the muscles that support the shoulder blade,,,,


Roger


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm out of it today,between my back and the pain meds,,,,


Shmoke you some Mary Wanda cigarettes!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Shmoke you some Mary Wanda cigarettes!


No thanks,,,,

I'm going to lay down for a bit,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Don't require much of any of that to eat a Po-Boy and a plate of red beans & rice. C'mon!


I'd be ordering the muffaletta if I were anywhere close to the ATL. It's take 2 hours to git there from here. I'll just settle for meeting my girls this afternoon and eating eyetalian.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2020)

News is saying the Chinese are getting the Corona virus! Shoot I had that in Panama City one year! I ain't touched a Corona since! Anywho ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2020)

Yawl been bizzy!!
How ya'll are?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey Keebs...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Keebs...


Lawd it took me fo eva to read back!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Lawd it took me fo eva to read back!



That'll teach you to try and have a life away from work.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> That'll teach you to try and have a life away from work.


ain't that the truth!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> My Crakajak sausage is all gone, it was good. Going to break into some Broadbent next.


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 22, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Lawd it took me fo eva to read back!


I don,t even try to keep up.....just do the best I can.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> My Crakajak sausage is all gone, it was good. Going to break into some Broadbent next.


I got one more little sliver left. I made a small cheese/sausage/green olive toothpick thingy for the party. Forgot to put it out till later. Took it out of the fridge and the plate never made it to the table the table. Folks grabbing that stuff like crazy.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Having supper with the wife, last one before she does six days in a row.
Beef stroganoff on the menu.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2020)

Afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Afternoon too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2020)

Seriously ???  More rain Friday . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd be ordering the muffaletta if I were anywhere close to the ATL. It's take 2 hours to git there from here. I'll just settle for meeting my girls this afternoon and eating eyetalian.


Muffaletta is do die for,,,,love mortidella,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Lawd it took me fo eva to read back!



I'm back.   Can't tell you from where.

Guess you are checking out shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm back.  * Can't tell you from where.*
> 
> Guess you are checking out shortly.


 oh reallllyyy...............
 Yep, Later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

Keebs said:


> oh reallllyyy...............
> Yep, Later!



I'd tell you in a pm but an admin might read it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ???  More rain Friday . .




Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2020)

Short week, only 36hrs hopefully.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2020)

Leftova vegetable soup and kone bread for work supper.  Longer that soup sits, the better it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2020)

It's that time, enjoy your evening/night friends..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2020)

Alright CMP @Cmp1  ...  This is your sign! Might as well lay down that Yankee flag while you can and join us!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Muffaletta is do die for,,,,love mortidella,,,,


P44 had the muffuletta today. Had a bite (it was yuge!). Was darn good. Didn't ask Jeff how his crawfish ettoufee was, but noticed he cleaned the plate.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> P44 had the muffuletta today. Had a bite (it was yuge!). Was darn good. Didn't ask Jeff how his crawfish ettoufee was, but noticed he cleaned the plate.





dwhee87 said:


> P44 had the muffuletta today. Had a bite (it was yuge!). Was darn good. Didn't ask Jeff how his crawfish ettoufee was, but noticed he cleaned the plate.


I love mortidella,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 22, 2020)

I had a dozen raw and 1Eye had the shrimp po boy (but don't tell his Mrs.).


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright CMP @Cmp1 View attachment 999870 ...  This is your sign! Might as well lay down that Yankee flag while you can and join us!


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I had a dozen raw and 1Eye had the shrimp po boy (but don't tell his Mrs.).


Great that you guys had a great time,,,,you're all welcome up here anytime,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ???  More rain Friday . .



Could start Thursday afternoon and then more on Friday.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 22, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Could start Thursday afternoon and then more on Friday.


Suppose to be in the 30078 around lunchtime Thurs then all day Friday.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 22, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd tell you in a pm but an admin might read it.


 Scratching backs today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> P44 had the muffuletta today. Had a bite (it was yuge!). Was darn good. Didn't ask Jeff how his crawfish ettoufee was, but noticed he cleaned the plate.



It was actually very good, they had it spiced very well. Yes sir, I did clean that plate and was quite stuffed afterward.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I had a dozen raw and 1Eye had the shrimp po boy (but don't tell his Mrs.).



Those oysters looked mighty tempting.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 22, 2020)

What a great day to be outside.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 22, 2020)

Yall cain't tell my wife nuffin!
I know!



gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd tell you in a pm but an admin might read it.



I don't think the ad-mens read the PMs 'lest you include them, as i have done...  on occasion.
Otherwise,  I'd done been blowed up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2020)

Had a GREAT night with my highschool girls. H22 even made it for a short time. They all know him and love him, but he said that we done got too sophisticated for him. . Told him that he left too early. After all that wine they got right back to the old times.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2020)

And I caved in and agreed to go to that Son's of Salors concert. H22 approved, but he won't attened. I'm not a huge Jimmy Buffet fan, but a VIP suite with friends will be fun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

It is a 33* morning with the coffee at 160*


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Scratching backs today?



Or what's itching.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a 33* morning with the coffee at 160*
> 
> View attachment 999901



Mornin G!

Significant difference in temps today between here and there. I’m @ 39°, typically we’re closer. Must be the overcast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Shows a windchill of 31°, but sure doesn’t feel like it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2020)

Good morning Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers.

I've got to get busy and wash some clothes as I know that all of these citizens don't want to see me running around naked during the next week.....well one in particular would surely like that !!!!  

I'll catch back up later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin G!
> 
> Significant difference in temps today between here and there. I’m @ 39°, typically we’re closer. Must be the overcast.



Just looked.  It says 38* now.   Maybe I looked at it wrong before the first cup of coffee as I looked from 8 feet away.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Good morning Gman and EE.
2 eggs over medium,2 pcs wheat toast.tomatoe, and 6 pcs of thin (see thru) bacon,with jelly ,and of course coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Craka is reading back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning Gman and EE.
> 2 eggs over medium,2 pcs wheat toast.tomatoe, and 6 pcs of thin (see thru) bacon,with jelly ,and of course coffee.



Doesn't look like a carb-free breakfast to me.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just looked.  It says 38* now.   Maybe I looked at it wrong before the first cup of coffee as I looked from 8 feet away.


Maybe a goat farted under the t stat.....just saying.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I caved in and agreed to go to that Son's of Salors concert. H22 approved, but he won't attened. I'm not a huge Jimmy Buffet fan, but a VIP suite with friends will be fun.


MRS H22 be hob knobbing these days.......Don,t forget your friends in the drivelers nation.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does look like a carb-free breakfast to me.


Most every day is started this way.Some times I get a little crazy and substitute strawberries or sausage.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Most every day is started this way.Some times I get a little crazy and substitute strawberries or sausage.


36* here. My breakfast will consist (as it does every day on diet) 4 slices of bacon and 4 eggs fix various ways chased by lemonade flavored water.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Batjack said:


> 36* here. My breakfast will consist (as it does every day on diet) 4 slices of bacon and 4 eggs fix various ways chased by lemonade flavored water.



yummy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

I need to make some more of my chicken sausage.   Bought the meat just need to grind it and add the spices.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need to make some more of my chicken sausage.   Bought the meat just need to grind it and add the spices.


That is good sausage.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

Headed over cabelers this morning, swap some shoes for some fish'n stuff. Lil brother keeps buying me boots & shoes for Christmas that I can't wear.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Batjack said:


> 36* here. My breakfast will consist (as it does every day on diet) 4 slices of bacon and 4 eggs fix various ways chased by lemonade flavored water.


Good morning bat.Here is my lemonade.Not as good as fresh squeezed but acceptable for O carbs.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Headed over cabelers this morning, swap some shoes for some fish'n stuff. Lil brother keeps buying me boots & shoes for Christmas that I can't wear.


I prefer gift cards and then I can decide what I need most with the money.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Headed over cabelers this morning, swap some shoes for some fish'n stuff. Lil brother keeps buying me boots & shoes for Christmas that I can't wear.


Oh, and have fun ...be safe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

My lemonade


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My lemonade View attachment 999904


How sweet tasting is that?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Great that you guys had a great time,,,,you're all welcome up here anytime,,,,


To cold and  snow to deep....


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 23, 2020)

Morning, fellow drivelers.

All this talk about breakfast's got my stomach grumblin'.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My lemonade View attachment 999904


That crystal meth ain't good fur ya bro!

Morning bruthas an sistas


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 23, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I caved in and agreed to go to that Son's of Salors concert. H22 approved, but he won't attened. I'm not a huge Jimmy Buffet fan, but a VIP suite with friends will be fun.



You'll have fun. Jimmy Buffet concerts are always a good time. Been to 2 or 3 in the day. The tailgating is always a little crazy. People setting up beach scenes, complete with sand, palm trees and tiki bars.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> That crystal meth ain't good fur ya bro!
> 
> Morning bruthas an sistas


.That's a goot one.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning, fellow drivelers.
> 
> All this talk about breakfast's got my stomach grumblin'.


IHOP has allyoucaneat pancakes with the purchase of a $$$$ meal and $3.00 coffee.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Good morning Blood and dwheel.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> How sweet tasting is that?



Not very.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks like another beautiful day to spend outside.Might even stop working and sit by the firepit for a few.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> That crystal meth ain't good fur ya bro!
> 
> Morning bruthas an sistas



You have to die from something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just looked.  It says 38* now.   Maybe I looked at it wrong before the first cup of coffee as I looked from 8 feet away.



Probably so.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning bat.Here is my lemonade.Not as good as fresh squeezed but acceptable for O carbs.View attachment 999903


Kroger brand is cheaper and better, IF your closest store carries it. I have to go to Dallas to get mine, the 2 in Powder Springs don't have it.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> You'll have fun. Jimmy Buffet concerts are always a good time. Been to 2 or 3 in the day. The tailgating is always a little crazy. People setting up beach scenes, complete with sand, palm trees and tiki bars.


The one with two palm trees, swimming pool, and big grill cooking cheese burgers at Lakewood was me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Batjack said:


> The one with two palm trees, swimming pool, and big grill cooking cheese burgers at Lakewood was me.



The swimming pool was a great touch.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The swimming pool was a great touch.


That was back in the late 80's / early 90's, when you could still have fun down there. My buddy owned a grading co., he drove the dump truck with sand, pool, and trees. His wife drove the water truck, and I drove his motor home down the afternoon before. If you faced the gate, we were always in the far left corner.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2020)

Well Good Morning again to the rest of the Driveler Nation that has become wide awake.

Well I have plenty of clean clothes to wear for a week or so now as I have finished 3 loads of laundry this morning and I am now ready to get back to doing some serious "real work" that gets my bills paid.  

I hope that all of you will have a productive day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

I really wish the rain wasn’t returning. The ground was just drying out good. Back to soggy soon I reckon.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 23, 2020)

Morning y’all. Don’t need no rain


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2020)

Grrrrrrr morning, stooped meeting.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Good morning.............a few folks in Marietta had a bad start to their day. Thank goodness for the expressway.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

28 degrees here this AM,,,,light snow,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2020)

Mernin.............

On a sad note, prayers for our community, the coach I had told ya'll about passed away this morning, he put up a heck of a fight, but at least now he is pain free.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.............
> 
> On a sad note, prayers for our community, the coach I had told ya'll about passed away this morning, he put up a heck of a fight, but at least now he is pain free.



God Bless my friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr morning, stooped meeting.



I liked, then unliked


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.............
> 
> On a sad note, prayers for our community, the coach I had told ya'll about passed away this morning, he put up a heck of a fight, but at least now he is pain free.








Ruger#3 said:


> God Bless my friend.



Mornin to you both, and I 2nd that^^^


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.............
> 
> On a sad note, prayers for our community, the coach I had told ya'll about passed away this morning, he put up a heck of a fight, but at least now he is pain free.


Sorry to hear,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

BTW,,,,Mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.............
> 
> On a sad note, prayers for our community, the coach I had told ya'll about passed away this morning, he put up a heck of a fight, but at least now he is pain free.



May his family and friends find comfort in their time of sorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.............
> 
> On a sad note, prayers for our community, the coach I had told ya'll about passed away this morning, he put up a heck of a fight, but at least now he is pain free.




Sucks LilN, seems like at our age, we're losing folks weekly/monthly.


Sleep meds ingested . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2020)

I'll bet $$$ that neither Nic, nor Chiefgro has spent the $50 for a TENS unit....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> May his family and friends find comfort in their time of sorrow.


X2 from me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

I think I'm gonna lay down all day today,,,,my back hurts,,,,the Dr gave me a injection into a different spot,and it's bothering me,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll bet $$$ that neither Nic, nor Chiefgro has spent the $50 for a TENS unit....



I looked at one online though. 

I have been alternating ice pak and head pad regularly for the past 2 days though. It is helping.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank ya'll.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Well,took a pill,got my heating pad,,,,I'm outa here,,,,talk later,,,,I would appreciate a quick prayer,,,,thanks guys and gals,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll bet $$$ that neither Nic, nor Chiefgro has spent the $50 for a TENS unit....



Mine has to be such old technology now. Its 20 years old and still works great. The wife uses it more than me these days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have to die from something.


Ain't here for a long time ... Just here for a good time!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 23, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> The good news is my local kroger has boston butt on sale for .88 per pound.I finished filling the freezer today.


I would freeze some at that price. Where is your local Kroger local ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll bet $$$ that neither Nic, nor Chiefgro has spent the $50 for a TENS unit....




I got The Lady looking into one right now as I type this. Any one in articular?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Much fancier than mine and a whole cheaper these days.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NCRE4G...-390499767.1579790446&tag=shopperz_origin1-20


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2020)

He made the Albany news.............

https://www.walb.com/2020/01/23/irw...RNFNQv_1936U-gnuzPyHQewV7QD0fHCM2Tuf_CGOcdK4Y


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Keebs said:


> He made the Albany news.............
> 
> https://www.walb.com/2020/01/23/irw...RNFNQv_1936U-gnuzPyHQewV7QD0fHCM2Tuf_CGOcdK4Y



Hate cancer.....Mrs Ruger's best friend fighting breast cancer. Radical surgery and chemo got her to show cancer free. Now it's reconstruction surgeries. Awful, mom of two young boys.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2020)

The CAT examined my head this mornin. Have to wait for the HEAD doctor to tell me if I'm still crazy after all these years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Well,took a pill,got my heating pad,,,,I'm outa here,,,,talk later,,,,I would appreciate a quick prayer,,,,thanks guys and gals,,,,




Hope it get's better Yankbro. I wouldn't wish back pain on, or any pain, on anyone except my enemies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I got The Lady looking into one right now as I type this. Any one in articular?



Nic, I saw one that after reading the reviews on was voted as the top one for several reasons. Who knows though, maybe the reviewer was in bed with the manufacturer. I'm somewhat of a skeptic though.

This is the review I looked at, not a recommendation on my part. Just a starting point, there's other reviews besides this one too.

https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-tens-unit/


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The CAT examined my head this mornin. Have to wait for the HEAD doctor to tell me if I'm still crazy after all these years.



Dr Chief, aka Witchdocta @ your beck and call.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The CAT examined my head this mornin. Have to wait for the HEAD doctor to tell me if I'm still crazy after all these years.


 we know we both are, so we're good!


Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I saw one that after reading the reviews on was voted as the top one for several reasons. Who knows though, maybe the reviewer was in bed with the manufacturer. I'm somewhat of a skeptic though.
> 
> This is the review I looked at, not a recommendation on my part. Just a starting point, there's other reviews besides this one too.
> 
> https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-tens-unit/


 that sounds like a good one......... you don't wanna up that amp too fast nor by accident! Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Unbelievable Lip Sync by that dude.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Dr Chief, aka Witchdocta @ your beck and call.


Don't be putting no spells on me you voodoo witchdocta you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2020)

Keebs said:


> we know we both are, so we're good!
> 
> that sounds like a good one......... you don't wanna up that amp too fast nor by accident! Don't ask me how I know!


That's why H22 wont let me get near him when he's using his 10's that the boy gave him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Lets go Nic!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2020)

Be a fine day to duck hunt, if there were any ducks in this part of the country.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Lets go Nic!!!




If that doesn`t make you want to bloody a tomahawk, nothing will!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If that doesn`t make you want to bloody a tomahawk, nothing will!




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Be a fine day to duck hunt, if there were any ducks in this part of the country.




Yessir, light drizzle has begun here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> You got a 'cat' scan?


Yes sir-ree. With a little juice thru the needle.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I saw one that after reading the reviews on was voted as the top one for several reasons. Who knows though, maybe the reviewer was in bed with the manufacturer. I'm somewhat of a skeptic though.
> 
> This is the review I looked at, not a recommendation on my part. Just a starting point, there's other reviews besides this one too.
> 
> https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-tens-unit/



That looks much like a digital version of the one I got. My old clunker has a power button, program button and L/R power level buttons.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes sir-ree. With a little juice thru the needle.



Why would they scan your pet and give it a shot iffin you had something wrong with your noggin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Why would they scan your pet and give it a shot iffin you had something wrong with your noggin?


"THEY" think I'm crazy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> That looks much like a digital version of the one I got. My old clunker has a power button, program button and L/R power level buttons.


That's sound bout like ours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Why would they scan your pet and give it a shot iffin you had something wrong with your noggin?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

For those that live up here on the N.W. side...stay off of Hwy.#92 between #41 and #75 for the foreseeable future...they have begun widening it. Even got a good chunk of the new bridge over Toona up. Took me 20 mins. to get to 92/41 and almost a hour to get to cabellers. Oh, stupid so called weather folks lied AGAIN.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Batjack said:


> For those that live up here on the N.W. side...stay off of Hwy.#92 between #41 and #75 for the foreseeable future...they have begun widening it. Even got a good chunk of the new bridge over Toona up. Took me 20 mins. to get to 92/41 and almost a hour to get to cabellers. Oh, stupid so called weather folks lied AGAIN.



Did you get anything interesting at Cabelas?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it get's better Yankbro. I wouldn't wish back pain on, or any pain, on anyone except my enemies.


Thanks,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Did you get anything interesting at Cabelas?


New reel, line for it, 6 bream floats, 2 spinner baits, and a bottle of bait saver. Cost me $6.35. Those no fit'n shoes brother gave me for Christmas were 90 bucks on sale.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Batjack said:


> New reel, line for it, 6 bream floats, 2 spinner baits, and a bottle of bait saver. Cost me $6.35. Those no fit'n shoes brother gave me for Christmas were 90 bucks on sale.


Nice,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 23, 2020)

Must be nice. Not even Christmas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

got the pampas grass cut down, sticks picked up, down tree partially cut up, and the brush pile burnt up before the rains come again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Must be nice. Not even Christmas


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got the pampas grass cut down, sticks picked up, down tree partially cut up, and the brush pile burnt up before the rains come again.



I thought about burnin my brush pile, but passed on it. Perfect day for it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

drizzle has started here.


Jeff C. said:


> I thought about burnin my brush pile, but passed on it. Perfect day for it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought about burnin my brush pile, but passed on it. Perfect day for it.



I could pick up and gather more to make another pile bigger than the one I burned today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drizzle has started here.



Started here several hours ago, off and on.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> You'll have fun. Jimmy Buffet concerts are always a good time. Been to 2 or 3 in the





greg_n_clayton said:


> I would freeze some at that price. Where is your local Kroger local ?


snellville....I only had room for 2 in the freezer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I could pick up and gather more to make another pile bigger than the one I burned today.



Don't even get me started. Walked out to the barn Tues afternoon and the yard is littered with sticks. Jag hasn't been on top it of it lately, he usually keeps the bulk of it picked and I catch the fine details.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

Most all pharmacies amd wally world has them.When my back is actimg up I put tiger balm or biofreze then hook up the tens unit for 2-3 cycles(20 min ea).Then lay down with my knees elevated.Next morning I am good to go.
Mine is 20 + years old.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 23, 2020)

3 truckloads of limbs cut and hauled off yesterday and today.I will be on the tens tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Started here several hours ago, off and on.


Snow here,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Time to drag the bag out.....Austin, Tx day trip tomorrow. Albany, NY for a couple days first week in Feb followed by Las Vegas for a couple days second week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Snow here,,,,


We're deprived... Send us some!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2020)

Afternoon !!  Pffffffffffffft.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  Pffffffffffffft.


One of _those_ days, huh, Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> One of _those_ days, huh, Quack?



Gotta feeling it's gonna be one of those nights..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Time to drag the bag out.....Austin, Tx day trip tomorrow. Albany, NY for a couple days first week in Feb followed by Las Vegas for a couple days second week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  Pffffffffffffft.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> We're deprived... Send us some!




Yep. I`d like to see a foot of snow blanket Southwest Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> We're deprived... Send us some!






Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I`d like to see a foot of snow blanket Southwest Georgia.



We are past due.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2020)

Let's go run some chalk !!! Yeahhhhhhhh...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Let me know when it’s forecast, good time to visit our Hawaii office.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's go run some chalk !!! Yeahhhhhhhh...



Get R Done Quackbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

dark thirty here.   

make it a good one Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Let me know when it’s forecast, good time to visit our Hawaii office.



Chicken.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drizzle has started here.


Ain't quit raining here since 9am (or earlier), stoopid weather guesser said it wouldn't start til about now this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chicken.



I make no bones about it, I live here because I dislike cold.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> We're deprived... Send us some!


Just come up,I'll catch a ride back down with ya,,,,you gotta Reese on your truck?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


>


Good one,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I`d like to see a foot of snow blanket Southwest Georgia.


Come on up,,,,you can give me a lift back down,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 23, 2020)

Rabbit hunting with a single shot.22


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

Good Morning...Dave.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 23, 2020)

Night, Drivelers. See y'all in the morning, when the smell of GB's coffee wakes us up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 23, 2020)

Morning and night night.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 23, 2020)

Good Morning...Dave.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Would have been a good morning to roll over and catch up on the beauty sleep.

Ol' four legged wanted out.  Hit the porch, realized how hard it was raining, and turned around without getting any relief.

Coffee is brewing can you smell the smell dw?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Good morning..........y’all have a nice day. I’m flying out of this cold rain. 67 and sunny in TX this afternoon. Talk to you folks down the road.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Would have been a good morning to roll over and catch up on the beauty sleep.
> 
> Ol' four legged wanted out.  Hit the porch, realized how hard it was raining, and turned around without getting any relief.
> 
> ...



I smell it. Woke me up waftin' down the hallway.

Morning GW, Ruger.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning..........y’all have a nice day. I’m flying out of this cold rain. 67 and sunny in TX this afternoon. Talk to you folks down the road.



Hopefully you made it down the road as 85 was a parking lot this morning around exit 311


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2020)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Ruger, dwhee87 and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler Nation.

Dang Ruger, You are making me want to go back and spend time with close friends in Texas for sure.




Hummmmm, an office in Hawaii does sound interesting.  You really make me want to go back to Hawaii again BUT I WOULD ONLY WANT TO GO TO KAILUA BEACH ON O'AHU as I had some wonderful times there with one of them being with my late wife and the other visit was with my late Texas girlfriend.  Waking up and walking along the beach at sunrise with your significant other is one of the best feelings in the world.

I hope that you have a safe and productive trip to Texas...just don't bring back any more RAIN !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning gentlemen!

Safe travels Ruger.

Thanks for the coffee G$

Waftin’ down the hallway, I like that dw.

EE get back in the house, you know you ain’t sposed to go out in the rain buck nekkid.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gentlemen!
> 
> Safe travels Ruger.
> 
> ...




Dang, I didn't know that you knew that I did that every morning when I walked out to get my newspaper.   Of course, during the last few days, by the time that I got back inside, I was talking in a VERY TENOR VOICE and especially this morning without my umbrella as ice crystals were hanging from my finger tips !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I didn't know that you knew that I did that every morning when I walked out to get my newspaper.   Of course, during the last few days, by the time that I got back inside, I was talking in a VERY TENOR VOICE and especially this morning without my umbrella as ice crystals were hanging from my finger tips !!!!!



Frog strangler here, Mike.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gentlemen!
> 
> Safe travels Ruger.
> 
> ...



Lots of room here, you could let it waft your way too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

EE, 44* and no cloth processing going on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lots of room here, you could let it waft your way too.



I think it did.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Just come up,I'll catch a ride back down with ya,,,,you gotta Reese on your truck?


Do they come without them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I`d like to see a foot of snow blanket Southwest Georgia.


Has that ever happened?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Do they come without them?



Only in Yankee land I suppose.

oh and morning BOG


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Has that ever happened?



Bloodbro, I remember one year many Moons ago when my younger brother and I went down to NOLA for a friends wedding not long after we had moved back up to Georgia. 

There was a snow bomb approaching and we took off anyway to drive through it to get there. 

We didn’t really think much of it, so we just boogied. We didn’t hit snow until we got down to maybe Montgomery and it snowed all the way to NOLA. When we arrived in NOLA we went straight to a party friends having prior to the wedding in the next couple days. 

Daggum snow flakes were HUGE, bigger than a silver dollar, covered the ground down there in a matter of 30 minutes. Rare to see snow that far south too.

Anyway, when we came back and through the news we found out that south GA got pummeled from just below Macon on down.

I remember when we got about north of Macon there was barely any snow on the ground. 

I bet Nic will know of this particular snow event for the Deep South years ago. I don’t remember how much they got in total though, but it was significant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2020)

IIRC, this was in the late 70’s, 78-79 maybe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2020)

It doesn’t mention the one I am referring to, must not have been as significant as I thought in comparison, but check this out....amazing snowfall amounts in the south:

https://www.wunderground.com/blog/w...s-in-the-south-an-historical-perspective.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2020)

Albany GA. got 3.0’ of snow in 1973. Nic will remember that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2020)

Mornin`, folks. 


Oh yea, I remember a couple of snow events down here. The one in 73 is probably the most snow that we got in my lifetime. My transportation at that time was a 400 Suzuki.I had some fun! The "Blizzard of 93" wasn`t s much fun. We worked nearly nonstop through that one, and those were the first ice covered poles I ever climbed. That ain`t no fun at all. Seems like we got a decent snowfall in 2010? And got a dusting a couple of years ago.

I probably shouldn`t wish a foot of snow down here. That much would shut down transportation completely.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Balmy 30 degrees here this AM,light snow,calm winds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Do they come without them?


Trailer option?,,,,maybe,,,,I got one on the front and rear,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning y’all. That snow in 73 was 18” here in Eatonton. What was odd was Atlanta didn’t get any.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Well the back is a bit better today compared to yesterday,,,,if any of you guys said a prayer for me,,,,thanks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all. That snow in 73 was 18” here in Eatonton. What was odd was Atlanta didn’t get any.


Warmer?heat from the city maybe?

BTW mng,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, 44* and no cloth processing going on.



Gobblin, I had a problem with availibilty for this upcoming shipment as there is no white fabric available right now.  I could only get a medium "blue fabric" instead.  I got a sample sent to me and then took it to them to get that approved and after they approved it, I ordered it and then picked up the shipment last Friday morning and processed it the same day and put it in the warehouse for release asap.

However, my customer is supposed to give me an order today for delivery by Wednesday of next week at the latest.  Hopefully, this wet weather will be gone by then and the sun will be shining.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2020)

Got another dove shoot invite for this afternoon. Looks like I better carry my rain suit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2020)

Mornin time !!!  Looooong slow night, same again tonight unless it floods.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

At the gate waiting on my ride, coffee is good.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2020)

I went and tried to shoot sporting clays yesterday. Back locked up on me and the clays suffered minimal damage from me. Been up all night with back spasams so no bird hunting in the rain for me today.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2020)

Dogs are barking thinking it’s time to load up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I went and tried to shoot sporting clays yesterday. Back locked up on me and the clays suffered minimal damage from me. Been up all night with back spasams so no bird hunting in the rain for me today.




Trad, what was your job at Harlee Branch?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> At the gate waiting on my ride, coffee is good.



coffee is always good, unless it is that instant


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I went and tried to shoot sporting clays yesterday. Back locked up on me and the clays suffered minimal damage from me. Been up all night with back spasams so no bird hunting in the rain for me today.



tough to run a trap line in that condition too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee is always good, unless it is that instant




Or unleaded.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully you made it down the road as 85 was a parking lot this morning around exit 311



I don’t get on 85 until the downtown merge. I take the 75 Expressway down to 285 then back on I-75 usually. If I-75 is heavy I go around 285 west.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I went and tried to shoot sporting clays yesterday. Back locked up on me and the clays suffered minimal damage from me. Been up all night with back spasams so no bird hunting in the rain for me today.


Hope you get feeling better,,,,my back has been bothering me too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Or unleaded.


Kinda like drinking light beer,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Gonna get the crew walkers for Christmas, jeesh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> At the gate waiting on my ride, coffee is good.



Hope the person beside you doesn't have a therapy goat on the ride down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Kinda like drinking light beer,,,,




Any beer to me. I`m a whisky drinker.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Gonna get the crew walkers for Christmas, jeesh.



Not their first rodeo?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope the person beside you doesn't have a therapy goat on the ride down.


? ? ? ?,,,,a guy at the VA clinic the other day,,,,had a beautiful Husky therapy dog,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Any beer to me. I`m a whisky drinker.


I know,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I went and tried to shoot sporting clays yesterday. Back locked up on me and the clays suffered minimal damage from me. Been up all night with back spasams so no bird hunting in the rain for me today.


Years ago I shot skeet,used my Dad's Light 12,,,,today,I couldn't even pick it up,let alone fire it,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope the person beside you doesn't have a therapy goat on the ride down.



There will be much screaming soon. Saw where the Fed is dropping the hammer on cabin animals, only service animals allowed. No comfort pets which is where the stupidity is happening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> There will be much screaming soon. Saw where the Fed is dropping the hammer on cabin animals, only service animals allowed. No comfort pets which is where the stupidity is happening.



Saw that too.   Maybe the cabins will be less crowded if they can't take their security blanket.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not their first rodeo?


The driveler crew, everyone is tweaked.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> There will be much screaming soon. Saw where the Fed is dropping the hammer on cabin animals, only service animals allowed. No comfort pets which is where the stupidity is happening.


I was reading that it costs like 40,000 to train a therapy dog,,,,the Vet I was talking to at the clinic said that he did 6 weeks of training with his dog and the trainers,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

The airlines designed some innovative kennels to protect the pet and send constant location to the owner. Folks are going to have to check and pay for those critters to ride in those new kennels.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> The driveler crew, everyone is tweaked.



Is that any relationship to twerking?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is that any relationship to twerking?



Maybe for Quack....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is that any relationship to twerking?


? ? ? ?,,,,

BTW,Mng GW,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

A321 Swampy......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2020)

Mernin, gents, T.G.I.F.!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Mornin Ms Keebs TGIF indeed


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, gents, T.G.I.F.!!!


Mng,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Talk later from TX.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> A321 Swampy......


I posted a video of a DC 3 that flew for the airline my Dad flew with over in the engine thread I made if you're interested,,,,

BTW,mng


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all. That snow in 73 was 18” here in Eatonton. What was odd was Atlanta didn’t get any.


I wasn't around fur that one. I was however here for the 93 storm and it was the most snow I have ever seen.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Trad, what was your job at Harlee Branch?


I worked maintenance for most of my career. Toward the end basically team leader in maintenance and operations. Body gave out so that’s how made it as long as I did. Spent last two years on LTD before SSID took over and I retired.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> I wasn't around fur that one. I was however here for the 93 storm and it was the most snow I have ever seen.


Except for about a week,,,,we've had a mild winter so far,only one arctic blast this year,,,,pretty normal snowfall amounts too,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tough to run a trap line in that condition too.


Yep I’ve had to back off for the past week.  Walking around behind bird dog was bout all I could manage with all my ailments starting to flare up. I can’t even do that right now. Going to sit around on heat pad and tens unit and play with turkey calls.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I worked maintenance for most of my career. Toward the end basically team leader in maintenance and operations. Body gave out so that’s how made it as long as I did. Spent last two years on LTD before SSID took over and I retired.


You were in Power generation,right?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Yep I’ve had to back off for the past week.  Walking around behind bird dog was bout all I could manage with all my ailments starting to flare up. I can’t even do that right now. Going to sit around on heat pad and tens unit and play with turkey calls.


I was on the heat pad most of yesterday,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes I was.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 24, 2020)

You engine guys ever heard of Turbine Support?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Yes I was.


I had a chance to be a Operator for one of our hydro electric units for the company I worked for,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Mng Dave,,,.gotta close this one out,,,,


----------

